#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-09
<SergioMeneses> hollman, las 9pm
<hollman> SergioMeneses, faltan 3 mins
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jeje mmm.. tengo entonces adelantado el reloj jeje
<hollman> pero pinta a que no llegan ...
<SergioMeneses> bueno voy por algo de beber
<hollman> $ date
<hollman> Mon Nov  8 20:55:04 COT 2010
 * SergioMeneses /o/
<andresmujica> si buenas
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hi
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches Andres
 * SergioMeneses esta comiendo =)
<hollman> nooooo no lo creo
<hollman> andresmujica, 
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez SergioMeneses hollman kuadrosx 
<andresmujica> :)
<kuadrosx> hola andresmujica
<hollman> andresmujica, por que tan perdido =
<hollman> ?
<SergioMeneses> me pregunto lo mismo
<andresmujica> exceso de trabajo
<andresmujica> el sabado sali a las 8pm no pude ir al asado :(
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :O
<hollman> andresmujica, eso es de todos ;)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, no hay lio :()
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, saludos
<sepirothem> Buenas noches a todos...
<SergioMeneses> q bueno verlo hermano
<hollman> :(|)
<hollman> nooooooooooooooooooo, esto es la etapa
<sepirothem> si... ya esta semana estoy descansado...
<hollman> el señor nos ha iluminado!!!
<andresmujica> la etapa o tapa ?
<hollman> sepirothem, otro reviviente
<sepirothem> ya gracias a Dios mi hija sale de peligro esta semana
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches sepirothem
<sepirothem> y eso me tiene cnectado...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, excelentes noticias :D
<SergioMeneses> fresco hermano se le entiende :D
<hollman> a lo que digo el señor
<hollman> me refiero a goku
<hollman> por que murio por nosotros y revivio
<hollman> como 4 veces
<hollman> :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jeje si ese lo lei pero hace bastante 
<hollman> ok sepirothem SergioMeneses andresmujica ya hay pa empezar
<hollman> empecemos
<sepirothem> listo
<hollman> hoy me quiero dormir rapido
<SergioMeneses> hollman, andresmujica sepirothem ya le avise a forigua y a darkhole q estaban on pero no se q les paso
<andresmujica> darkhole envio mail excusandose
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si lo acabo de ver
<andresmujica> ingforigua cuando recogio los DOSCIENTOS (200) CDS que le entregue dijo que nos veiamos hoy
<hollman> viendo la lista de pendientes la que me chutaron a mi pensé que andresmujica era el encargado ....
<andresmujica> estoy buscando doliente para los CDS 
<SergioMeneses> ufff hay arto trabajo atrasado
<sepirothem> bueno estoy un poco perdido.. asi que despues me pondre al tanto
<andresmujica> me quedan como 400 para repartir entre sus excelencias
<hollman> andresmujica, jummm
<hollman> una lastima
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, mandeme si puede jeje
<hollman> en la nacho hubo evento
<andresmujica> para que hagan llegar a la comunidad
<hollman> y en villavo ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si pediste el conference?
<hollman> pero fue imposible contactarlo
<andresmujica> el de la nacho tuvo la culpa el
<JoseGutierrez> falta que halla evento aqui en cali
<sepirothem> mandenme a mi cds porfa
<hollman> andresmujica, quien ?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, hace poco no te enviaron?
<andresmujica> porque mando a alguien que no dijo bien la razon y pues no se los dieron
<hollman> :E
<andresmujica> creo que era camilo zapata algo asi
<andresmujica> y mando a otro chino
<andresmujica> que no dio pie con bola 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el del asado?
<andresmujica> entonces mi secretaria no le dio los cds
<SergioMeneses> disq los recogian en el asado y no fueron?
<hollman> baj
<hollman> como sea
<hollman> empecemos
<hollman> ya no se dieron
<andresmujica> aja
<hollman> ahora busquemos como hacerlos llegar a quien necesite
<SergioMeneses> vale
<SergioMeneses> empecemos para acabar temprano
<sepirothem> bueno si tienen cds de 10.10 mandenme,... que yo no tengo y los que pedi no llegan si no dentro de 1 mes mas o menos
<hollman> ok, empecemos 
<hollman> nadie empieza ?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, un seg
<sepirothem> el ubuntu release party es la otra semana
<SergioMeneses> ya andaba peleando con IngForigua 
<sepirothem> aca en quilla
<IngForigua> Jao
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, pero hace poco no se te envio material?
<IngForigua> esto esta lleno :P
<SergioMeneses> bueno empecemos la meeting ya :D
<SergioMeneses> primero que todo buenas noches a todos....
<SergioMeneses> tenemos mucho que hablar
<SergioMeneses> ya que la ultima meeting hollman y yo hablamos poco
<SergioMeneses> :S
<sepirothem> bueno a empzar
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, empecemos armando la agenda
<SergioMeneses> bueno aqui esta lo pendiente 
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<IngForigua> Eso esta desactualizado
<IngForigua> a vaina
<IngForigua> hollman: el logo parcero
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pues son de la utlima reunion
<SergioMeneses> TASK0: realizar la votación para la segunda ronda del logo en LP
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Hollman
<hollman> TASK0: realizar la votación para la segunda ronda del logo en LP
<hollman> RESP: Hollman ----------> eso quedamos que lo hacia mujica
<hollman> andresmujica, ud no quedo de hacer la task 0 ?
<IngForigua> hollman: la pola a que ud
<hollman> TASK0: realizar la votación para la segunda ronda del logo en LP
<hollman> que hablamos que no sabia hacer el poll en LP.
<SergioMeneses> mmm... oks
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ?
<hollman> andresmujica, ?
<andresmujica> ya
<andresmujica> entonces la task0
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, listo le queda de nuevo esa tarea :D
<andresmujica> es lo del poll
<andresmujica> sip
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasemos a la siguiente
<SergioMeneses> TASK2: Alimentar la wiki de los eventos de Girardot y Barranquilla
<SergioMeneses> RESP: Daniel, Emmanuel
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ?
<IngForigua> jummmm
<SergioMeneses> Daniel no esta #fail
<SergioMeneses> pero IngForigua ud q fue
<IngForigua> yo puse lo de girardot
<SergioMeneses> q paso con eso?
<sepirothem> si... bueno hoy me pongo en eso... y antes de acostarme esta listo..
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks... sepirothem lo del evento de barranquilla?
<sepirothem> sip... lo ed los eentos... SFD, Jornadaas de softwar elibre y lanzamiento de ubuntu 10.10
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, ya pasate esa informacion ala wiki de eventos?
<andresmujica> a mi me toca enviar a randazzi la info de los eventos que hemos hecho
<sepirothem> no... hoy antes de acostarme la coloco
<andresmujica> es decir las pruebas
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, oks... le queda entonces esa tarea :D
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses> TASK3: Organizar reunión presencial el viernes 01/10/10
<SergioMeneses> RESP: HollmanEnciso
<SergioMeneses> hollman, 
<andresmujica> para que nos sigan enviando cds y material de manera generosa
<SergioMeneses> creo q esa se completo satisfactoriamente :D
<IngForigua> eso lo hablamos como hace un mes
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si pero acuerdese hace cuanto no nos reunimos!!!
<SergioMeneses> al menos hagamos el protocolo :s
<IngForigua> pero hubo una y se hicieron compromisos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si como el siguiente
<SergioMeneses> TASK4: Reorganizar los teams que conforman ColombianTeam
<SergioMeneses> RESP: SergioMeneses JulianAlarcon
<SergioMeneses> en eso andamos trabajando
<SergioMeneses> ya por hay lance lo del proyecto de soporte
<SergioMeneses> la otra semana envio lo de gamers :D
<andresmujica> acuerdense que tenemos la gente que quiere hacer cosas
<SergioMeneses> una vez los tenga empiezo a buscar un lider para cada uno :D
<andresmujica> ellos son los que primero deben ser invitados para participar en los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso es a lo que vamos :D
<andresmujica> de hecho asignarles proyectos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ellos se vinculan al que quieran y pues se les invita a participar
<SergioMeneses> ...estoy pensando en abrir un hilo para soporte, pero todavía no cuadro la idea
<SergioMeneses> pero julian y yo hemos realizado eso... :D
<andresmujica> y si se les envia un correo solo a los que manifestaron interes
<andresmujica> antes de armar el hilo en la lista
<andresmujica> para que ellos sepan
<andresmujica> y se sientan 
<hollman> andresmujica, mejor abierto
<andresmujica> participes del asunto
<hollman> puede que mas gente se anime
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sabe q si me suena mas :D
<andresmujica> si de acuerdo
<andresmujica> lo que quiero decir 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ya se mando el de invitacion
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, y de hecho mucha gente se ha vinculado :D
<hollman> y s epuede vinclar mucha mas
<andresmujica> ahh
<hollman> si se hace mas bulla
<SergioMeneses> hollman, vale... en el fincho lo redacto :D
 * SergioMeneses queria molestar a darkhole con lo del sitio
<SergioMeneses> huy mira este
<SergioMeneses> TASK3: Armar wiki de agenda para reuniones
<SergioMeneses> RESP: andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, familiar?
<andresmujica> o:)
<hollman> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<andresmujica> pendiente
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> siguiente
<SergioMeneses> TAREA10: kuadrosx va a hacer el papeleo y vueltas para hacerse miembro del team el próximo jueves
<SergioMeneses> resp: kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, familiar?
<SergioMeneses> ese es el ultimo
<SergioMeneses> ahora... que de nuevo tenemos para discutir en el tablero?
 * SergioMeneses otorga la palabra
<kuadrosx> jaja
<sepirothem> digo algo... esta semana que comence a leer correo de nuevo y hacer tareas administrativas... me dicuenta que se esta enviando mucho spam a la lista
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, andresmujica hollman IngForigua veo q en las tareas administrativas andamos muy colgados... o nos colgamos
<SergioMeneses> cuestiones como la administracion de la lista... miembros nuevos... eventos... etc
<SergioMeneses> no se uds q opinan?
<hollman> SergioMeneses, lo mismo
<hollman> lo dije la ultima reunion que estubimos todos
<andresmujica> pedirle a los nuevos interesados que ayuden a administrar la lista 
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: jejejejejeje yo he bajado mucho la guardia
<andresmujica> eso es algo que se puede y ayuda bastante
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hollman andresmujica sepirothem no es un regaño... es una reflexion
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> la idea de andresmujica es buena... pero ese tipo de responsabilidad no se la podemos asignar a cualquiera no?
<sepirothem> pero en la ultima reunion que estuve... se me pidio una tarea ... mandar un correo pidiedo a la comunidad quien queria hacerlo... y se inscribieron muchos per al fin no quedamos en nada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica sepirothem hollman actualmente quien modera a parte de mí y uds?
<andresmujica> pues a los que buscamos hace un par de meses ... ellos en principio son gente que participa y que podemos apalancarnos para ayudar
<andresmujica> yo la verdad no modero
<IngForigua> parte de que?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, de moderar la lista?
<hollman> ni yo
<hollman> yo la verdad he perdido mucho interes...
<hollman> no se por que 
<SergioMeneses> solo yo??? :S 
<IngForigua> ahhhh yo ayudo de vez en cuando pero antes lo hacia mucho
<sepirothem> yo comence a moderar hoy... que desde hace rato no lo hacia...(me conectaba paralo necesario)
<hollman> estoy tratando de reflexionar leyendo la catedral y el bazar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :D a participar mas!!! q hay arto trabajo por ese lado
<andresmujica> por eso mismo necesitamos a los candidatos que busco sepirothem para que nos ayuden con eso
<IngForigua> antes recibia y rechazaba mucho la gente
<andresmujica> hollman:  que se necesita para que alguien pueda administrar la lista???
<sepirothem> por eso me di cuenta... es mas en los filtros puse "viagra", "sex"
<SergioMeneses> listo entonces primera tarea... sepirothem cuadrar los ayudantes para la lista oks
<hollman> andresmujica, saber moderarla, querer hacerlo, y ya
<hollman> meterlo cmo admin a el mailman
<sepirothem> para que no se metiera de lleno a la lista
<SergioMeneses> de ser necesario se invitan a una meeting :D
<SergioMeneses> hollman, se puede capacitar a la gente de como hacerlo :D
<SergioMeneses> en una charla :D
<hollman> SergioMeneses, sabe que si ...
<SergioMeneses> no creo q perdamos mucho... pero si podemos ganar :D
<andresmujica> exacto
<hollman> estaba pensando era en otro modelo que me parecio interesante
<andresmujica> exacto
<andresmujica> cual modelo?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ?
<sepirothem> ok tarea: enviar un correo pidiendo a la comunidad que se vinculen  a las tareas de administrar la lista de correos
<andresmujica> sepirothem: 
<sepirothem> resp: sepirothem
<andresmujica> no
<andresmujica> ojo
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso
<andresmujica> no
<andresmujica> eso ya lo hizo sepirothem
<andresmujica> el ya tiene un listado de interesados
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tiene razon
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, jeje bsuque en su email :D
<andresmujica> a esos interesados hay que cogerlos y ense°narles la administracion
<hollman> en drupal colombia se trabajo el apadrinamiento, los que tenian un conocimiento y querian enseñarlo, publicaban que ellos iban a apadrinar a 3 usuarios que quieran aprender Y cosa, los apadrinaba y les daba clase de eso
<andresmujica> para que nos ayuden
<SergioMeneses> y ud mismo contactelos :D a nombre claro del concilio :D
<sepirothem> pero es mejor mandar el correo de nuevo....
<SergioMeneses> hollman, es algo similar no?
<hollman> en este caso se podria apadrinar gente para las tareas administrativas
<sepirothem> asi pues los interesados se reinscriben y los que pueda ahora tambien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aunq sabe q sepirothem tiene algo de razon.. asi se entera de nuevo la gente
<hollman> o bueno, para empezar adminisrar la lista
<SergioMeneses> y hasta se animan mas
<andresmujica> eso es devolvernos
<andresmujica> y desincentivar a los que ya se postularon
<hollman> <andresmujica> eso es devolvernos ----> que ?
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches la verdad me gustaria administrar la lista, si alguien me capacita en eso
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, no se pierda de vista!!
 * hollman va a ser su tutor :
<hollman> D
<hollman> muchas gracias
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, atento a la lista de correos jeje pronto te contactarán :D
<sepirothem> pero el correo no seria invitando.. si no re-invitando... y se clocaria los nombres de las pèrsonas que ya estaban para ver si ha nuevos
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, regaleme si quiere en privado un email
<hollman> escribeme tambien
<hollman> hollman . enciso arroba gmail . com
<JoseGutierrez> Ok hollman
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, me suena la idea de sepirothem no se a und q le parezca?
<hollman> eniviar a la lista con CCO a esas personas ;)
<SergioMeneses> eso!!!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sepirothem> Que dicen, se envia un correo re-invitando a los que ya estaban y abriedo nueva convocatoria
<andresmujica> de pronto en la convocatoria poner el nombre de los que ya se postularon
<andresmujica> pero la invitacion
<SergioMeneses> votemos la idea: Que dicen, se envia un correo re-invitando a los que ya estaban y abriedo nueva convocatoria
<sepirothem> por eso..
<SergioMeneses> si es el caso
<sepirothem> al final del crreo colocar ... los nombres de los queya estaban
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, +1
<andresmujica> ok, no estoy muy convencido, diria que los que arrancar con los que ya estan, pero apoyo la decisión que se tome
<SergioMeneses> a mi me suena :D
<hollman> amigos, dejenme eso a mi! cone so me despido 
<hollman> quien tiene esa lista =?
<SergioMeneses> hollman, =(
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, la tiene sepirothem 
<hollman> sepirothem, me puede regalar un email porfa con ese listado de personas ?
<andresmujica> este es el hilo
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg00804.html
<sepirothem> listo apenas terminemos se lo mando
<andresmujica> ojo que en el hilo metieron a unos 3 mas
<andresmujica> hollman:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg00804.html
<hollman> bien
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> hollman, queda encargado del email
<andresmujica> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg00807.html
<hollman> TASK 0: hollman convoca y capacita abiertamente a la comunidad a administrar la lista
<SergioMeneses> hollman, y luego decidimos la capacitacion
<hollman> y como saco los dominios de los emails ?
<sepirothem> bueno veo que si recbieron el correo
<andresmujica> chicharron..
<andresmujica> ahi si toca ver en el original del buzon
<sepirothem> yo los tengo ya lo busco
<hollman> sepirothem, bien
<andresmujica> yo creo que eso es super importante. de esta actividad que llevamos desarrollando depende el desarrollo futuro del team
<andresmujica> ououououuuuoooooouuuuuououooo sono a profecia
<SergioMeneses> hollman, que sepirothem se los pase
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, xD
<SergioMeneses> listo ya esta la primera actividad https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<SergioMeneses> pasemos a otro tema...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hollman sepirothem IngForigua les cedo la palabra
<SergioMeneses> algún otro tema de interes?
<hollman> gracias
<sepirothem> Walther Seidel <walther.seidel@cabuntu.org> Guillemro Alejandro Cristancho Delgado <gacd08@gmail.com> Nury Farelo Velasquez <nuryfv88@gmail.com> Hector A. Henry S. <hectorhenry17@gmail.com> John Triana <jjairo.triana@gmail.com> Peter Escamilla Mahecha <pescamillam@gmail.com> Jaime Rave Torres <jaimerave@gmail.com> Carlos Eduardo Molina C. <cemolina@redtauros.com>
<hollman> sepirothem, no haga eso ...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, \o/
<hollman> este canal tambien esta indexado en google, no ?
<hollman> bueno
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, este canal es registrado
<andresmujica> yeap
<hollman> sepirothem, a un email ;)
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si
<IngForigua> muchachos ando super perdido
<sepirothem> ok... listo sorry
<IngForigua> :(
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, estamos postulando temas para discutir?
<hollman> pido la palabra
<andresmujica> un tema que me gustaria que trataaramos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, dale!!!
<andresmujica> es documentación de los eventos
<andresmujica> upps
<SergioMeneses> hollman, primero y luego andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> pido la palabra de ultimas
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ya
<hollman> andresmujica, dele
 * andresmujica cede la palabra a hollman
<SergioMeneses> aaa
 * hollman cede la palabra a andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, 
<andresmujica> :p
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, entonces
<andresmujica> no pues nada
<SergioMeneses> ¬¬
<hollman> quiero ser el ultimo
<hollman> con eso piendo mas :P
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ooks...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, dale
<SergioMeneses> sin miedo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> que como hacemos para que los eventos queden documentados
<andresmujica> fotos
<andresmujica> textos
<andresmujica> blogs
<andresmujica> etc
<SergioMeneses> slides :D
 * SergioMeneses le gusta mas decir laminas :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esencialmente eso es todo
<SergioMeneses> por
<SergioMeneses> y si acaso vídeos
<SergioMeneses> por?
<hollman> se me ocurre que se le de mas uso al sitio web
<IngForigua> huy yo tengo fotos por subir
<hollman> que se documente ahí !
<hollman> almenos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pero de la wiki se puede enlazar al sitio web no?
<sepirothem> porque no se abre un blog solo para eso???
<SergioMeneses> o poner un link de eventos
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, tenemos pagina :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, subalas... en su dd no existen para nosotros xD
<sepirothem> yo se... pero lo digo por lo de la documentacion y los videos para no recargar la pagina
<andresmujica> de pronto lo que dice hollman 
<andresmujica> en la pagina de colombia
<andresmujica> y ponemos un link en el wiki
<IngForigua> yo siempre trato de documentar en la wiki de eventos
<hollman> andresmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> si me suena la idea
<hollman> me parece 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hollman +1
<SergioMeneses> la ventaja es q la wiki es mas accesible para todo
<SergioMeneses> todos
<sepirothem> bueno si es verdad... la wiki puede editala cualquiera
<hollman> SergioMeneses, ?
<andresmujica> IngForigua: la wiki es perfecta, pero nos falta que sea mas visual el tema del evento.. fotos, videos, etc
<sepirothem> se enlaza a picass
<sepirothem> picasa y a yputube
<andresmujica> tambien habia pensado en crear una plantilla en la wiki
<andresmujica> pero me gusta la idea de usar el sitio web
<sepirothem> bueno si es en el sitio... quien lo adinistra???
<sepirothem> como seria los pasos para publicar...
<IngForigua> yo, hollman, julian, y jorge
<hollman> sepirothem, hay un grupo/proyecto
<hollman> que s ellama sitio web
<IngForigua> creo que jorge gonzales tambien
<hollman> y andres calderon es quien nos ha estado ayudando cone so
<hollman> siempre que yo le dijo a jorge que me ponga algo el lo hace
<hollman> pero es eso, siempre toca decirle :P
<hollman> la idea es un core de buenos escritores que escriban las notas
<hollman> que esten pendientes de loq ue se hace para que recolecte la info y redacte la nota
 * SergioMeneses estaba recogiendo la ropa q empezo a llover :S
<sepirothem> hollman, por eso.. pero habria que mandar un correo a alguien con al documentacion .. por eso lo decia no porque no supiera que es una web
<SergioMeneses> oks
<hollman> sepirothem, ??
<hollman> la idea es que exista el core de personas que busque la documentacion de cada evento que se escuche 
<andresmujica> eso mismo hollman
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua entonces uds se encargan de eso?
<hollman> no, yo no ...
<IngForigua> a mi no me ebalen estas 2 semanas porfa
<IngForigua> despues con toda
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<IngForigua> :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno aparte de uds queda solo julian de ese proyecto :S
<sepirothem> ... a mi me parece que seria mucho trabajo paraalguien hacer eso... es mejor que el que valla a hacer un evento mande la docmetacion y todo lo necesario a alguien y ese alguien lo publique en el sitio
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, si pero alimentarlo con lo q existe primero
<SergioMeneses> primero se llena la wiki y con la info de la wiki se pasa a la pagina no?
<sepirothem> .. ahh oks
<hollman> sepirothem, no todos redactamos bien .....
<sepirothem> pero para futuros eventos creo que se deben mandar la info...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, el duro en redacción es hollman :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la info se manda... mejor dicho se edita en la wiki :D
<SergioMeneses> ellos nos pasan fotos y demas... la informacion como tal va en el email solicitando apoyo
<SergioMeneses> o me equivoco?
<hollman> aja
<sepirothem> es decir no creo que por ejemplo alguien este a la espectativa y preguntando que evento se va a realizar par poder colocarlo en la web
<SergioMeneses> ...sean sinceros :S
<hollman> bueno, si pasan algo redcatado, super
<hollman> se mejora y listo
<SergioMeneses> exacto :D
 * SergioMeneses escucha truenos :S 
<andresmujica> bueno como cerramos este tema entonces?
<sepirothem> pienso que se debe mandar un correo informando a la comunidad que si van a realizar un evento o si realizaron un evento.. que lo documenten con fotos videos etc y se lo evie a alguien y eses alguien entonces se encargue de publicarlo a lo bien
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hollman IngForigua sepirothem mandar un correo al equipo de sitio web
<SergioMeneses> no veo otra
<andresmujica> sepirothem: eso ya lo hicimos
<andresmujica> el requisito para mandar material es que lo documenten con fotos, videos, blogs, etc
 * SergioMeneses piensa q sepirothem no ha documentado nadita jijiji
<sepirothem> y quien es el responsable de eso... para yo mandarle las fotos viedos y demas de los eventos en quilla?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, vos
<SergioMeneses> porq vos solicitaste el material
<SergioMeneses> eres el responsable de eso
<SergioMeneses> ..sino no te volvemos a enviar xD
<hollman> sepirothem, ud
<hollman> ud puede editar la wiki
<hollman> la idea es que pongamos esa info
<SergioMeneses> exacto :D
<sepirothem> claro con gusto...y la comunidad sabe que soy yo?
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no le entendi eso
<SergioMeneses> reformule la pregunta jejeje
<hollman> sepirothem, como asi ?
<sepirothem> es que yo tampoco entendi
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, lol
<andresmujica> sepirothem: la idea es que el que hace un evento lo documenta
<SergioMeneses> bueno ya concretemos este tema :D y mirar q mas hay agendado
<sepirothem> bueno...
<sepirothem> segui sin entender
<SergioMeneses> esta tronando arto y como q me va tocar apagar :S
<sepirothem> http://picasaweb.google.com/juancabo/SoftwarreFreedomDaySFD2010BarranquillaColombiaFotosSeleccionadas#
<hollman> sepirothem, el que hace el evento lo documenta
<hollman> en este caso
<hollman> ud organizó el evento
<hollman> ud debe documentar ese evento
<sepirothem> eso qeu esta ahi lo publico en la wiki o se lo mando a alguien para que lo ponga en la web???
<IngForigua> sepirothem: ud tiene claves del picasa de ubuntu colombia?
<sepirothem> es la pregunta
<sepirothem> nop
<hollman> sepirothem, ponlo en la wiki
<hollman> mientras se define bien este punto
<sepirothem> ok... ahora si entendi
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, no solo lo pònes en la wiki... el team de web se encvarga de montarlo
<sepirothem> no se ha definido
<SergioMeneses> encarga
<hollman> que como dijo andresmujica pienso que lo mejor es documentarlo en la pagina web que tiene mas visitas y en la wiki solo s epone link a la web
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el problema de la web es el acceso
<SergioMeneses> no todos debemos tener acceso a la web... o eso pienso
<andresmujica> hagamos lo siguiente
<andresmujica> primero pedir las fotos y la historia de lo que paso en los eventos
<hollman> SergioMeneses, sip, por eso digo, que exista un core quienes reciban la info, ellos la re-redactan y publican
 * SergioMeneses no maneja drupal... que tal se tire el sitio :S
<sepirothem> tarea: Documentar los eventos en la wiki y despues el adinistrador de la web se encarga de depurar la info y montarla en l pagina de ubuntu-co
<andresmujica> quien se encarga de enviar el mail a la lista?
<hollman> ese core DEBE tener acceso a la web ...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso lo veo dificil
<SergioMeneses> :S
<andresmujica> pork?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay eventos muy viejos
<sepirothem> bueno ya ven porque mi pregunta... es porque si se piensa en colocar en la web alguien debe tener la info a la mano
<SergioMeneses> porq no se ponen las galerias de imagenes y gente q participo o algo asi no mas
<sepirothem> porque no todos tenemos acceso a la web
<SergioMeneses> pero por lo menos info del flisol en las versiones q hemos participado
<SergioMeneses> imaginate la info :S
<hollman> la idea es de ahora en adelante
<hollman> y repito
<SergioMeneses> seria basicamente redundante a diferencia del lugar :S
<hollman> pa eso esta el grupo de sitio web
<andresmujica> y a los que les hemos enviado material hasta el momento
<andresmujica> estamos hablando de los eventos de los ultimos 2 meses ..
<hollman> que ellos se encarguen de recoger la info por email o com osea y redacten bonito en la pagina web
<andresmujica> max 3 meses
<SergioMeneses> hollman, se puede poner enlace a la wiki y los proximos si web... con una reseña del evento :d
<sepirothem> eso... eso...
<SergioMeneses> les parece?
<andresmujica> wsip
<SergioMeneses> pero para los proximos :P
<sepirothem> y si alguien que no teine acceso a la wiki y solicita algo para un evento en x ciuda de colombia... como se hace e ese caso???
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la peticion se hace a la lista de correos
<hollman> uno de los requisietos es que debe haber un miembro de la comunidad, ese qeu documente la wiki
<SergioMeneses> y alli envia los links de las imagenes, reseña y demas
<sepirothem> ok
<SergioMeneses> bueno entonces hollman y IngForigua vallan pensando en como modificar ese drupal :D
<SergioMeneses> para los proximos eventos :D
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> tarea: Documentar los eventos en la wiki y despues el adinistrador de la web se encarga de depurar la info y montarla en l pagina de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> resp: concilio
<SergioMeneses> hay les ayudamos con informacion :D
<SergioMeneses> les parece?
<sepirothem> +1
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hollman andresmujica 
<andresmujica> hollman: siga
<IngForigua> hacer como una seccion o una categoria no hollman
<hollman> IngForigua, pues no necesariamente
<hollman> o bueno si
<hollman> una categoria que filtre por un tag ....
<hollman> ahi vemos
<hollman> pero todo bien
<hollman> sigo yo ?
<hollman> es lo ultimo ?
<sepirothem> sip
<hollman> ok
<SergioMeneses> hollman, dale
<hollman> muchachos, la verdad ultimamente he perdido mucho interes por la administración de la comunidad, mas no por la comunidad (que quede claro) no me siento ni con las ganas ni con el tiempo de hacer lo que acostumbre a hacer por mucho tiempo con mucho entusiasmo y hasta amor
<hollman> la verdad, creo que lo mejor es dejarlos hasta acá
 * SergioMeneses :O
<IngForigua> Juaz!!!
<SergioMeneses> hollman, pues hermano... 
<hollman> leyendo la catedral y el bazar les sito
<hollman> Cuando se pierde el interés en un programa, el último deber es legarlo a un sucesor competente.
<hollman> Sin siquiera discutirlo, Carl y yo sabíamos que el objetivo común era obtener la mejor solución. La única duda entre nosostros era si yo podía probar que el proyecto iba a quedar en buenas manos. Una vez que lo hice, él actuó de buena gana y con diligencia. Espero comportarme igual cuando llegue mi turno.
<SergioMeneses> hollman, buenas palabras....
<hollman> creo que eso se logro, no solo sino con todos uds y deseo seguir con mis proyectos y apoyando por los laditos a esta comunidad
<SergioMeneses> hollman, bueno ya tenes a tu sucesor -> andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> cual!!
<andresmujica> que tal
<andresmujica> nooo  yo no puedo hacer todo lo de hollman
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, vos sos el contact :D
<andresmujica> mass bien
<andresmujica> ya tiene a los sucesores
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<hollman> antes de eso !!!
<andresmujica> en plural
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> de dejarlo
<andresmujica> por eso el contacto únicamente ;)
<SergioMeneses> somos multiples instancias de hollman :D
<andresmujica> eso
<hollman> pienso apadrinar a una persona, o 2, no mas... 
<andresmujica> la sumatoria de todos da un hollman
<hollman> y tratar de vincularlo a estos procesos, administrar la lista, el LP y si algo el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hermano si es su desicion la aceptamos con respeto
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :D
<andresmujica> de los que estan propuestos 
<hollman> si, lo es y muchas gracias por esas palabras andresmujica , chevere saber que fui eso para uds y pues para todos
<SergioMeneses> hollman, eso q haces es bueno... como un "plan semilla"
<IngForigua> Aprovechando a lo que dice hollman
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se va?
<hollman> no antes, les prometo no irme sin dejar almenos una persona que les colabore en la lista, en LP y el sitio web
<IngForigua> Noooooooooo a mi no me dan esas depresiones
<andresmujica> jsjsjsjsajjajajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, oks...
<sepirothem> jajajaja...
<hollman> jajajajajaa IngForigua 
<hollman> ya viene de hace tiempo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no es eso... son etapas
<hollman> hasta hoy me acorde del bazar y por eso lo cite ...
<hollman> me identifique con eso....
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ya siente q cumplio su ciclo en u-co :(
<sepirothem> hollman, hemrano de verdad no va a ser lo mismo sin usted
<IngForigua> bazar
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> bueno
<SergioMeneses> ...muchachos ya concluyamos....
<hollman> IngForigua, http://es.wikisource.org/wiki/La_Catedral_y_el_Bazar
<hollman> muy recomendada para todos ....
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, cuentenos y me retiro
 * SergioMeneses pide rapidez :D
<IngForigua> Que cada cual evalue la permanencia del concilio
<IngForigua> No mas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, creo q deberíamos tener elecciones
<andresmujica> uy como asi?
<IngForigua> Si estamos aca es porque decidimos aceptar esta responsabilidad
<sepirothem> sergioMeneses +1
<IngForigua> y si no cum-plimos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica hollman sepirothem q los miembros sean elegidos por periodos de tiempo
<IngForigua> pues evaluemos
<sepirothem> +1
<IngForigua> a hollman lo entuendo al 101 % por sus años
<IngForigua> y a julian
<SergioMeneses> bueno dejeme mastico esa idea... por el momento me retiro hermanos
<IngForigua> pero nostros los demas que?
<hollman> -1 SergioMeneses no me parece todavia que pongamos tiempo para estar en esto
<hollman> creo que nos falta mucho antes de dar ese paso
<sepirothem> creo qeu esa decicion es muy salomonica.. no por que no se pueda.. si no porque la comunidad esta creciendo cada ves mas... y se hay mucha gente con ganas de participar y de dar mucho
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si a lo mejor tenes razon
<hollman> o mas a dejar que uds administren esto
<SergioMeneses> :;D
<andresmujica> de acuerod.  eso ya lo habiamos discutido...  2 a°nos concilio, 1 a°no contacto.   nosotros hacemos el primer periodo
<IngForigua> yo siento que desde hace un mes he estado calentando puesto en el concilio
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente me retiro
<SergioMeneses> buena noche
<SergioMeneses> hollman, hablamos luego :D
<andresmujica> y ahi se convoca a elecciones...
<hollman> hablamos
<hollman> no me pierdo
<hollman> sigo por todo lado ;)
<IngForigua> y me he auto evaluado
<sepirothem> listo
<SergioMeneses> ...aaa hablamos por la lista del concilio...
<SergioMeneses> hay mandamos correo
<SergioMeneses> y seguimos las ideas
<sepirothem> y la lista de tareas...
<SergioMeneses> me gusto la meetiong de hoy
<SergioMeneses> muy participativa
<sepirothem> ??
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, animo... aproveche q hollman le enseñe
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  si ud esta calentando puesto creo que el resto ya lo dejamos frio... 
<IngForigua> si sigo asi me voy pero no dejaré que eso pase
<JoseGutierrez> Gracias
<sepirothem> listenla para que no se olviden
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, la lista del conciio :d
<SergioMeneses> concilio
<SergioMeneses> me fui 
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  yo no creo que ud este calentando puesto.. es de los mas activos
<IngForigua> Por ejemplo hoy olvide la reunion si no es porque sergio me dice
<andresmujica> estas cosas son "probono" en la medida de las posibilidades de tiempo de cada uno se hacen las cosas...
<IngForigua> y he llegado tarde a las mismas
<andresmujica> no se latigue hermano que ud lo esta haciendo bien.
<IngForigua> No se debemos amarrarnos a las fallas
<sepirothem> bueno yo les digo que ya yo comence desde hoy amis tareas de antes..
<andresmujica> hermano hasta con salario llegan tarde a las reuniones.  es una de nuestras caracteristicas tipicas
<sepirothem> estaba alejado pero regrese
<hollman> jej IngForigua ud es el que mas participa man
<IngForigua> No es juzto que muchos con ganas de trabajar que no son del concilio y nosotros lo dejamos tirado noooooooo
<hollman> enserio
<sepirothem> la proxima reunion?
<IngForigua> en 10 dias es la general
<andresmujica> IngForigua: no se flaguele.. la idea es que esos que quieren participar les vayamos dando espacio y entrada... 
<sepirothem> se avisa por google calendar?
<IngForigua> No lo dijo por mi o bueno si pero mas por los que no van a las reuniones
<IngForigua> no ducumentan
<IngForigua> no participan
<hollman> IngForigua, ya que lo dice, que ha pasado con la documentacion del evebto en la U esta de edward ?
<hollman> :P
<IngForigua> yo he bajado muchisimo la guardi
<hollman> edward jair
<hollman> el de ls I:E:E:E
<hollman> *la
<IngForigua> hollman: ahhhh si
<IngForigua> no lo he hecho
<andresmujica> bueno muchachos.
<hollman> o digale a edward que escriba algo
<hollman> asi no le queda todo a ud
<hollman>  ;)
<andresmujica> cerremos por aqui.
<hollman> bueno compañeros de mil batallas ...
<IngForigua> pero ya mañana espero que todo vuelva a la normalidad
<hollman> nos leemos
<andresmujica> saludos a todos
<hollman> andresmujica, no se pierda tanto ...
<IngForigua> oe
<andresmujica> gracias hollman por todo lo que ha dado
<IngForigua> hollman
<andresmujica> eso intentaré... 
<hollman> ?
<IngForigua> escriba un correo a manera de refexion
<IngForigua> Para los que no participan
<IngForigua> que evaluen su permanencia en el concilio
<hollman> IngForigua, jej, vale
<hollman> pero si lo hago se salen todos y no aguanta
<hollman> jajajajajajajajaja
<hollman> mentiras
<hollman> :P
<andresmujica> exacto
<IngForigua> Yo a modo constructivo
<IngForigua> digo que a Julian desde hace unos meses bajo
<IngForigua> y Daniel
<IngForigua> bueee
<IngForigua> no se espero decirles personalmente que se evaluen
<IngForigua> que ellos faten tanto me canso
<andresmujica> :(
<IngForigua> Gente estoy Cansado
<IngForigua> Algo mas?
<hollman> IngForigua, es todo
<hollman> hablamos
<hollman> que sueñe con los ubunteros :-o
<IngForigua> Yo se que esto no es oblicacion
<IngForigua> ni nada
<IngForigua> pero si estamos aca es porque somos las cabecillas de u-co
<JoseGutierrez> Que pasen feliz noche, Toda la Familia Ubuntera
<JoseGutierrez> bye...
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-10
<fobia> Disculpen hay algun link de ubunto en español ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-11
<Ivan_> buenos días
<dgretn> hola a todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-12
<arkundelai> buen dia
<arkundelai> como estan
<juanf> buenas tardes
<juanf> alguien me puede colaborar
<juanf> algun miembro de ubuntu colombia
<Guest54161> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con una consulta
<Guest54161> ?
<kuadrosx> #ubuntu-co
<Guest54161> como hacen para cambiarme mi nombre?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-13
<novato> kuadrosx: sera que me puedes decir el comando para editar el grub
<novato> #ubuntu-es
<PalinT> hola
<Novato> hol
<Novato> alguien de colombia
<Manuelbrs> buenas noches
<Manuelbrs> alguien q me atienda una  pregunta?
<kuadrosx> Manuelbrs: se atienden en #ubuntu-co
<kuadrosx> si hay alguien dispuesto a hacerlo
<Manuelbrs> quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco duro y windows en otro disco duro, la pregunta es posible hacer eso y trabajarlos como si fuera en un solo disco duro?
<kuadrosx> :/
<Manuelbrs> es q quiero dejar el disco nuevo para solo ubuntu
<Manuelbrs> y el disco chichi viejito para widows
<kuadrosx> :S
<Manuelbrs> lo q no se es si instale el grub para poder dar la opcion de cual trabajar
<Manuelbrs> y es q quiero dejar el disco nuevo solo linux...
<Manuelbrs> huy hice la pregunta donde no era... :s
<Manuelbrs> disculpe
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-14
<farahduk> hola buenas tardes
<farahduk> ayuda por favor
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-07
<luisf23> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-09
<DanielF> Buena noches
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, \o
<DanielF> p/
<IngForigua> quiubo gente
<IngForigua> ya mande correo
<IngForigua> gano girardot :D
<DanielF> jajajaj +1
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos
<IngForigua> bien
<andresmujica> ..
<DanielF> llego el jefe
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o
<andresmujica> buenas noches CesarGomez SergioMeneses DanielF IngForigua kuadrosx
<IngForigua> andresmujica: patron
<andresmujica> hehehe
<DanielF> que mas boss
<andresmujica> quien es el chairman para el dia de hoy ?
<CesarGomez> andresmujica, IngForigua, DanielF,SergioMeneses,kuadrosxx: Hola
<andresmujica> no veo a hugo
<DanielF> les tengo una noticia, bastante importante para no solo la comunidad de ubuntu sino para toda la comunidad del SL
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, sueltelo
<SergioMeneses> se casa al fin?
<andresmujica> hahaha
<IngForigua> a ver con que sale este
<DanielF> a partir del 1 de enero arranca el proyecto de pasar 100% a software libre las entidades publicas de girardot
<andresmujica> en la alcaldia de girardot
<andresmujica> ahhhg
<andresmujica> me gano
<andresmujica> :d
<IngForigua> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SergioMeneses> hicieron licitacion o q?
<IngForigua> bueeeeeeeeeeeenaaaaaaaaaaa
<andresmujica> k bien
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no sea aguafiestas
<SergioMeneses> pregunto xD
<DanielF> jajajaja quiere ser contratista same
<DanielF> ?
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, si el contrato es como los nule no hay problema :D
<andresmujica> noooo SergioMeneses me extraña esa no es la mentalidad k debemos tener
<andresmujica> mas bien deme el contrato a mi DanielF jijiji
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sorry... salio mi capitalista reprimido :S
<IngForigua> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua DanielF CesarGomez kuadrosx empezamos?
<andresmujica> nop, es el lio k tenemos del dinero facil... fresco k somos como 3 generaciones afectadas por eso...
<andresmujica> sip por favor
<andresmujica> kien es el moderador?
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no se escogio
<SergioMeneses> falla de la ultima reunion :S
<IngForigua> daniel f
<IngForigua> DanielF: ya tienen el plan d emigracion listo?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, a ver
<SergioMeneses> empecemos!
<andresmujica> denme 5 creo la agenda pls
<andresmujica> yo modero hoy
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks... 
<SergioMeneses> mantengamos desde ahora el log limpio por favor
<DanielF> ya vuelvo denme 10 minutos que me llego visita
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, rapido... q ya empezamos!
<andresmujica> listo
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/274/detail/
<andresmujica> pueden agregar temas que corresponden
<andresmujica> DanielF:  no se nos vuele
<andresmujica> primero punto
<andresmujica> Revisión Tareas Pendientes - 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el TODO se descuadro
<SergioMeneses> lo unico pendiente es el aniversario!
 * SergioMeneses recuerda que no envio el email de la minuta
<andresmujica> si vi :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aqui esta https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/10-25-2011
<andresmujica> de la reunión pasada no kedaron las tareas
<andresmujica> kedo lo del wiki
<SergioMeneses> ese es! yo lo habia hecho pero por enrredos no envie el email :S
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, quedaron unos temas como lo de las redes sociales y el aniversario
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos !!!!
<andresmujica> de la vez pasada quedaron como tareas
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: quiubo pana
<SergioMeneses> que no se alcanzaron a discutir porque IngForigua estaba en clase
<andresmujica> - postulaci{on de SergioMeneses al loco council
<andresmujica> que ya se hizo
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez: Hola
<andresmujica> ya tenemos humo blanco?
<JoseGutierrez> hi IngForigua
<andresmujica> que se ha sabido?
<andresmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esta semana dicen! esperemos que si!
<DanielF> listo
<DanielF> que mas
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  se sabe que otros candidatos aparte de rubiales habia ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la verdad no conozco de mas
<SergioMeneses> eso se enviaba la postulacion por email al loco.council
<andresmujica> yo esperaría y de acuerdo a lo que estuve por ahí averiguando, por lo menos nombran a una sola persona de latinoamerica, pero no sería raro que quedaran los dos :D
<DanielF> mmm
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, la verdad leandro apoyo resto
<SergioMeneses> mantengo comunicacion constante con la comunidad de latinoamerica y si es muy factible que queden los dos
<SergioMeneses> sin embargo la ultima palabra la da Mark
<andresmujica> lo importante es que en caso que quedemos elegidos manejar la responsabilidad con altura y objetividad.
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<andresmujica> si es verdad, es muy posible que queden los dos.
<IngForigua> huy mark es el que decide ohhhh
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, tengo entendido que llegan las hojas de vida y el se reune con el community.council para discutir los elegidos
<andresmujica> algo asi
<DanielF> mmmm
<andresmujica> pero bueno. esperar entonces a ver en que queda el tema
<andresmujica> DanielF:  algun comment?
<DanielF> quedarias con dos boss
<SergioMeneses> aja
<DanielF> en colombia
<andresmujica> heehhehe
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, de hecho seria demasiado parcial respecto al team.. 
<andresmujica> la verdad no hay ninguno ;)
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  imparcial querra decir
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> mi lado capitalista de nuevo! :S
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, se puso a hablar de plata y contratos! ash
<SergioMeneses> bueno pasando a algo serio!:... muy serio
<SergioMeneses> ando algo asustado y preocupado porque de las ultimas reuniones no hay minutas
<andresmujica> de acuerdo a lo que ocurra en el loco council y si a SergioMeneses no se le sube mucho el capitalista ;) con gusto nos sentamos y charlamos con juicio al respecto
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ese es el punto 3 de la reunión
<andresmujica> no nos saltemos
<andresmujica> por favor sigamos el orden
<andresmujica> vale ?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<andresmujica> lo otro que quedo pendiente (sin responsable) es la revisión del servidor de la unal
<IngForigua> hmmm
<andresmujica> generamos la tarea con responsable o alguien reviso el tema ?
<IngForigua> ahora con paro como dificl
<DanielF> si
<andresmujica> hmm claro IngForigua....
<andresmujica> a kien le keda mas facil averiguar eso cuando se resuelva la situaci{on ??
<SergioMeneses> el servidor ha molestado arto
<SergioMeneses> ademas no me pareceria raro que los indices estuvieran des-actualizados
<IngForigua> yo miro en soliun
<andresmujica> ok
<andresmujica> TAREA0:   Revisar que paso con los servidores de la unal - soliun RESP IngForigua
<andresmujica> ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, haganos un reporte completo
<andresmujica> yo tengo la tarea pendiente de enviarles el material
<SergioMeneses> y lo documentamos en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> como debe ser!"
<andresmujica> estaba esperando que llegue otra caja k me prometieron
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> pero nada k llega :/
<DanielF> yo le encargo unos 20 cds
<andresmujica> si no llega de aki al viernes mando lo que tengo a la lista que me enviaron
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks
<andresmujica> TAREA1:  Enviar cds Oneiric a miembros del concilio RESP andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> me cae de perlas porq necesito para este mes varias cositas!...
<andresmujica> del proyecto gamers estaba la tarea de buscar alguien que lo lidere pero no tenemos responsable de esa tarea
<DanielF> huyyy si
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, el nuevo lider es DanielF 
<DanielF> yo
<SergioMeneses> :D
<andresmujica> Dsuper!!!
<andresmujica> excelente
<SergioMeneses> la ultima vez me referi a eso!... pero como no vino!!!
<andresmujica> entonces que sigue ahi ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, pasarle el owner en la wiki y empezar a trabajar
<andresmujica> ok.
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, de momento lo voy a promover a lider de proyecto
<SergioMeneses> ok?
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> TAREA2:  Pasar el owner de la wiki de Gamers a danielf: RESP: darkhole
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, valla mirando que se inventa para eso!
<andresmujica> si es darkhole el k tiene ese wiki ??
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, RESP: SergioMeneses 
<andresmujica> ahh listo
<andresmujica> thks!
<DanielF> ok
<SergioMeneses> ya que hablamos de eso
<andresmujica> de las tareas k teniamos pendientes de octubre 11
<andresmujica> creo k solo keda pendiente la mia
 * andresmujica se sonroja de la pena
<SergioMeneses> muchachos el owner de LP de proyectos de uco lo mantiene julian
<SergioMeneses> deberia andresmujica pedirselo
<andresmujica> y creo k el resto ya esta...
<andresmujica> ok, entonces la tarea2 es
<SergioMeneses> porq con eso nos traba imagen 
<SergioMeneses> y la idea es que CesarGomez tome el proyecto de imagen, como lo expuse en una reunion pasada
<andresmujica> hmm ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tarea paraud!
<DanielF> mmmm, quien es bueno en diseno
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, el CesarGomez 
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<SergioMeneses> por eso se va a imagen!
<andresmujica> igual tengan presente que el k este o no este en launchpad no limita lo que se pueda hacer
 * SergioMeneses hides
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, claro claro... 
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<DanielF> peren
<andresmujica> eso es mas administrativo / burocratico k otra cosa
<andresmujica> TAREA2:  Pasar el owner de la wiki de Gamers a danielf: RESP: SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sirve para las estadisticas y registros
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ?=
<andresmujica> TAREA3: Tomar el control de los proyectos u-co para asignarlos de acuerdo a los responsables RESP: andresmujica
<DanielF> yo creo que tenemos que fomentar el uso de launchpad y sobre todo el registro de miembros oficiales nuevos
<andresmujica> ok SergioMeneses buen punto
<andresmujica> DanielF:  totalmente de acuerdo
 * IngForigua lee mientras hace tareas
<andresmujica> DanielF:  pero dejemoslo para el punto adicional
<andresmujica> IngForigua: su turno
<andresmujica> Definición Evento Aniversario -
<andresmujica> no podemos resolver eso de una vez?
<DanielF> si, creo que tenemos que desde aca poner un poco de presion a la gente para que no solo sea lista sino tambien launchpad
<DanielF> si, gano girardot, yo me pongo esta semana a armar planes turisticos
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  ping
<IngForigua> hola
<IngForigua> que pena tenia frio
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> bueno ya quedo actividad definida
<andresmujica> :d
<IngForigua> girardot
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, alquile su casa!
<andresmujica> k hacemos del evento
<IngForigua> y noche de gala
<andresmujica> lisot de una
<andresmujica> girardot
<andresmujica> decidido
<IngForigua> entonces
<andresmujica> perfecto
<andresmujica> noche de gala
<DanielF> mmm tengo las habitaciones ocupadas
<IngForigua> primer finde de dic o segundo
<andresmujica> como seria la dinamica ??
<IngForigua> andresmujica: basicamente
<IngForigua> pues una presentacion del team
 * SergioMeneses pide la palabra
<IngForigua> luego hmmm
<IngForigua> no se
<IngForigua> ponque
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: un sec mientras IngForigua termina de organizar la idea
<IngForigua> y champagne
<IngForigua> jajaja
<andresmujica> :D
 * SergioMeneses waiting :)
<IngForigua> la gente me ayuda a cuadrar la dinamica
<IngForigua> la idea
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: dale
<IngForigua> es que sea hecho por la gente y para la gente
<DanielF> yo hago cotizaciones, definanme el promedio de plata para el evento
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo pienso algo asi...
<IngForigua> 400 barras
<DanielF> por persona trolli
<SergioMeneses> orden!
<SergioMeneses> ...como decia: yo pienso
<DanielF> podriamos pasar la tarde en un chuzo a la orilla del rio
<SergioMeneses> que ya que DanielF esta en migracion
 * SergioMeneses se sienta
<andresmujica> dejen a SergioMeneses organizar la idea!!
<andresmujica> hagale SergioMeneses cuente la idea
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, IngForigua un momento
<SergioMeneses> miren
<SergioMeneses> ya que DanielF esta migrando
<SergioMeneses> me gustaria que el aniversario se organizara como un ubucon
<SergioMeneses> asi logramos un poco de difusion
<DanielF> +1
<SergioMeneses> vamos los que somos!... osea que mejor que nosotros para hablar de ello
<IngForigua> -1
<SergioMeneses> y luego si finalizamos con una cena chevere
<SergioMeneses> entre nosotros
<DanielF> gorra nueva
<IngForigua> eso
<IngForigua> una cena
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  hay que tener en cuenta que el nuevo alcalde arranca hasta enero
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, se que es trabajo!... pero la idea es tambien apoyar a DanielF 
<andresmujica> y primero debe pasar eso por el concejo 
<andresmujica> etc
<andresmujica> etc
<DanielF> pero espere, yo arranco migracion en forma en enero
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro... pero la idea es que se haga ruido con eso
 * IngForigua no habla de migraciones :S
<andresmujica> ahh osea k fue proyecto del alcalde actual ?
<SergioMeneses> que ubuntu no se visto como: "ese linux"
<DanielF> no, del que llegue
<DanielF> llega
<andresmujica> si la verdad estoy de acuerdo con IngForigua , no debemos mezclar las cosas
<DanielF> peren
<andresmujica> creo que seria bueno un par de charlas max 2 charlas
<andresmujica> para los k estemos
<SergioMeneses> oks... bueno era mi idea!... no hay lio ;)
<andresmujica> mas pensando en k hemos hecho (1 charla)
<DanielF> yo creo que antes de organizar cosas, debo por lo menos tener migrado una parte para ver que de verdad si es usable
<andresmujica> y a donde vamos (2da charla)
<DanielF> y las ventajas que genera
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso me suena a UDS
<SergioMeneses> alguien ha visto como se mueven las UDS?
<andresmujica> de acuerdo DanielF ... una migración a linux tiene sus quids...
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  focus focus
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si por eso... uds son los q andan con la migracion jeje
<DanielF> cuadremos aniversario como reunion de comunidad
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, oks
<DanielF> denme un momento
<DanielF> cuando dije hagamos eventos fuera de bogota, es para hacer difusion en otros lados, gracias a dios en bogota se hacen eventos de forma constante, en otros sitios no
<DanielF> por lo que cualquier herramienta que se use para no centrar todos los esfuerzos en bogota es un elemento importante en motivar a la gente
<IngForigua> y que la gente que vive fuera de las cuidades formen comunidades jejeje DanielF hace excelente trabajo en girardot pero SergioMeneses no veo casi gente de cucuta
<DanielF> por resto de tiempo, el unico que manejaba sl en girardot era yo, y que paso, dando pelea se ha empezado a abrir campos nuevos
 * andresmujica llama al orden... no nos vayamos por las ramas...  DanielF redondee la idea
<DanielF> ese esfuerzo toca motivarlo en otros lados
<DanielF> en resumen, creo que asi como las jsl se hacen en sitios aleatorios hagamos lo mismo
<DanielF> con el aniversario
<DanielF> pero con una agenda de trabajo de la comunidad ya establecida
<andresmujica> DanielF:  en la agenda esta ese tema en el punto final , en el asado discutimos ese punto y llegamos a una conclusión que no hemos discutido aún...   toquemoslo en el punto final y creo que haciendo el aniversario fuera de Bogota estamos sentando fuertemente el precedente que usted plantea.
<andresmujica> por eso me encanta la idea de fuera de Bogota.  Y Girardot esta super.
<andresmujica> en conclusión
<DanielF> lleva a samuel para que juegue con tango
<andresmujica> la gente llegaría a partir del medio día 
<IngForigua> jojojoj
<andresmujica> para reunirnos tipo 4pm
<andresmujica> dar las dos charlas
<andresmujica> cenar
<andresmujica> partir torta
<andresmujica> champaña
<andresmujica> y depues a rumbear
<andresmujica> y al otro dia a piscinear
<DanielF> yo de puro vacan pongo una torta con el logo de ubuntu
<andresmujica> seria algo asi ???
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, +1
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si mas o menos ;)
<IngForigua> DanielF: ufff
<DanielF> uds ponen las letras de ubuntu colombia
<IngForigua> compas eso de la cena, el ponque, la dinamica lo irmeos discutiendo
<DanielF> yo pongo solo ellogo
<SergioMeneses> <DanielF> yo de puro vacan pongo una torta con el logo de ubuntu
<IngForigua> andresmujica: las charlas deben ser 100 % informales
<SergioMeneses> cayo
<andresmujica> si les parece k sea asi la agenda mas o menos ?   o deberiamos arrancar mas temprano ??
<IngForigua> dinamicas y divertidas
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<IngForigua> una pregunta:
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  de acuerdo, pero creo que deberiamos tocar esos dos grandes temas... 
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<andresmujica> dele IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> se puede ir discutiendo por la lista... para que DanielF nos valla dando detalles de la logistica, no?
<IngForigua> que opinan si difundimos masivamente nuestroi aniversario en otros grupos de SL
 * SergioMeneses go IngForigua 
<JoseGutierrez> que pena muchachos tengo problemas con la conexion a internet.
<andresmujica> IngForigua: TOTALMENTE  DE ACUERDO.. ....   con invitación incluida  !!!
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: no se preocupe pana :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, super!....
<DanielF> si, definan un promedio de plata por persona
<IngForigua> segundo
<DanielF> yo armo segun la cantidad de gente un plan acorde
<IngForigua> IMPORTANTISIMO
<IngForigua> fecha
<DanielF> bueno bonito y barato
<DanielF> si
<SergioMeneses> en que fecha?
<andresmujica> ese es el faltante IngForigua .. la fecha
<DanielF> yo voto por un puente
<andresmujica> tenia entendido k era en noviembre!
<DanielF> y hacemos el evento el domingo
<IngForigua> no se peude en 8 dias ya
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, ud vive enla misma ciudad :S
<IngForigua> esta encima
<andresmujica> sip :/
<IngForigua> diciembre
<IngForigua> 5 o 10 algo asi
<SergioMeneses> no hay mas puentes!...
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<DanielF> en diciembre
<andresmujica> en diciembre no hay puentes???
<andresmujica> ercole
<IngForigua> a mi em gusta el sabado 10
<SergioMeneses> el 5 o el 12 ?
<SergioMeneses> cual de esos dos?
<IngForigua> el jueves 8
<IngForigua> es festivo
<IngForigua> el 9 nah yo no trabajo
<DanielF> mmm si mk, y que comemos y cada cual de viaje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, osea que el 9 seria el aniversario?
<IngForigua> el 8
<IngForigua> pal 9 hechar piscina
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> pero el 9 es normal ???
<SergioMeneses> mmm... osea q me paso el dia de las belitas en bus?
 * IngForigua tiene que reonavar membresia de ubuntu el 8
<andresmujica> no creo k a todo el mundo le den el  9 ....
<SergioMeneses> yo digo que el viernes y el sabado piscina
<IngForigua> nooo
<IngForigua> el sabado la actividad
<andresmujica> k embarrada a ver perdido los festivos :/
<IngForigua> el el domingo piscina
<andresmujica> sip 
<andresmujica> de acuerdo con IngForigua
<andresmujica> llegar sabado
<andresmujica> sabado actividad
<andresmujica> y domingo piscina
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si para esas fechas estoy en vacaciones no problem... el lio es sino
<andresmujica> k hollman nos presente a las noviaS
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> xDDDDDDDDD
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  cuanto tiempo dura el viaje ?
<IngForigua> 3 horas
<IngForigua> max
<DanielF> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, avion una hora... viaje como 3 dias con estas carreteras
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, 3 horas pero desde bogota
<andresmujica> ahh pero SergioMeneses es pudiente entonces es avion !!!
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> wrapup
<andresmujica> quedamos
<DanielF> si va hollman hablamos con las del semillero de redes
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, en bus son como 3 dias
<andresmujica> lugar: Girardot
<andresmujica> Fecha: Sabado 10 de Diciembre
 * SergioMeneses mira la tarjeta de credito y piensa en el numero de cuotas
<IngForigua> DanielF: una pregunta
<DanielF> diga troll
<IngForigua> tiene una especie de quiosco que le presten mesas y silklas
<IngForigua> video beam
<IngForigua> manteles
<DanielF> si en la u
<IngForigua> algo de decoracion?
<DanielF> mmmm pere
<IngForigua> cuanta gente cabe?
<DanielF> en la u como 300
<andresmujica> Actividad:   4pm inicia la actividad con dos charlas abiertas sobre lo k se ha hecho y a donde vamos, cena, torta con logo de ubuntu-co (Es el cumple de uco), champaña y fiesta
<DanielF> y si vamos a la cancha aun mas para el que se quiera pegar el picadito
<andresmujica> la logistica quien la va a organizar
<andresmujica> DanielF: 
<IngForigua> y la muscia
<andresmujica> o IngForigua
<andresmujica> ?
<IngForigua> DanielF: y yo
<IngForigua> el man cuando no habla de politica es un bacan
<DanielF> mmmm pero que me sigue el troll
<DanielF> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> DanielF, +1 pìcadito
<andresmujica> TAREA3: Informar a la lista las fechas y actividades RESP: IngForigua
<DanielF> yo no tengo la culpa que ud le crea a petro
<DanielF> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> TAREA4:  Invitar a las otras comunidades y hacer propaganda al respecto RESP
<IngForigua> jaja
<IngForigua> io
<andresmujica> esa tarea4 kien responde_
<andresmujica> todos?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, seee
<IngForigua> se todos
<DanielF> same little boss
<SergioMeneses> la tarea3 deberia ser de IngForigua y DanielF 
<SergioMeneses> que nos mantengan al tanto de todo
<IngForigua> la difusiond e todos
<andresmujica> RESP TODOS
<IngForigua> macham: ping
<DanielF> ok
<IngForigua> ups
<andresmujica> Tarea5:  Organizar logistica del evento:  RESP DanielF e IngForigua
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> una pregunta
<andresmujica> si hay gente que no pueda el 10 ?
<andresmujica> muchos han insistido en el tema de la fecha
<andresmujica> la decisión esta tomada?
<IngForigua> no im porta
<andresmujica> listo
<IngForigua> no nos detengamos mas
<DanielF> ok
<andresmujica> perfecto
<andresmujica> sigamos k se nos acaba el tiempo
<andresmujica> Definición manejo redes sociales - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 09 Nov. 2011 02:45 UTCdefinir integración de todas las redes y un responsable
<andresmujica> este es el siguiente punto
<SergioMeneses> la fecha por mi esta fijada!
<SergioMeneses> venga andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> en eso tenemos un enrredo
<SergioMeneses> ahora salio lo de Gplus
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: deme un sec
<SergioMeneses> :S
<DanielF> compas me toca irme, las redes sociaes es mejor que las maneje mujica, forigua y same publican mucha basuta
<DanielF> basura
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  y expongo el tema 
<SergioMeneses> siga andresmujica ;)
<andresmujica> tenemos pendiente  una tarea k no mencione ahorita pero que es vital
<andresmujica> organizar el archivo de usuarios y contraseñas en googledocs con acceso solo a nosotros
<andresmujica> eso kedo en el olvido
<andresmujica> y creo k es un primer paso para lo de las redes sociales
<DanielF> si
<andresmujica> la verdad no tengo idea kien maneja el twitter, identica, facebook, gplus etc
<andresmujica> creo k todo el mundo tiene todo
<andresmujica> y si no lo tiene
<andresmujica> tiene su propia versión.
<andresmujica> entonces
<andresmujica> quien puede organizar el documento en googledocs para CENTRALIZAR la información y consolidarla ???
<DanielF> peren
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ese documento ya existe
<SergioMeneses> lo tienen todos compartido
<DanielF> yo creo que si al caso dos personas sean las encargadas
<SergioMeneses> yo lo hice
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero lo anuncio a la lista ??? la verdad no lo vi.. se me pudo pasar... :/
<DanielF> ejemplo hace un tiempo no se quien no hizo sino poner publicaciones de donaciones a bogota mesh, si bien son un proyecto amigo no es ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, DanielF lo que sucede es que se pueden generar n versiones de una pagina!... por eso en la wiki puse los enlaces oficiales y en la pagina de uco tambien estan
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si... envie correo al concilio
<SergioMeneses> ya que solo los del concilio y ciertos colaboradores tienen acceso a este
<SergioMeneses> colaboradores como: jorge gonzales, alarcon, magicfab entre otros
<andresmujica> me puede pegar el enlace al documento sergio
<andresmujica> pls
<SergioMeneses> ya lo comparto
 * SergioMeneses busca en sus docs
<IngForigua> no lo peguen aca
<IngForigua> noooooooooooooooo
<andresmujica> ok mientras SergioMeneses busca
<IngForigua> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<andresmujica> si peguelo por PRivado SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> mientras SergioMeneses busca 
<andresmujica> yo quisiera que consolidemos en un solo responsable el tema de las redes sociales y web de ubuntu, y facilitar el flujo de informacion entre ellas
<DanielF> cuando compre el dominio pongo un emc para que lo usemos para eso
<andresmujica> el ejemplo de como creo deberia funcionar fue lo que paso el fin de semana
<DanielF> parce los tengo que dejar, estamos hablando
<andresmujica> - k no tengo idea kien lo hizo-
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, listo
<IngForigua> DanielF: suerte
<andresmujica> en el k lo k se publico en facebook
<SergioMeneses> claro como se les ocurre xD
<andresmujica> se compartio por twiteer e identi.ca
<SergioMeneses> esta en su correo
<IngForigua> lo que se dice en identica se va a todo lao
<IngForigua> Identica > twitter > facebook
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa es la idea! solo usar identi.ca
<IngForigua> DanielF: andresmujica JoseGutierrez CesarGomez a usar mas sus identicas
<SergioMeneses> josman puso un desorden que no le entiendo
<IngForigua> esta tambien 
<IngForigua> Facebook > twitter
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero vea k en el fondo lo que hizo jhosman fue lo mejor
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud naad entiende :S
<andresmujica> porque el unio los flujos de informaci{on y los consolido
<andresmujica> es mas
<andresmujica> yo creo
<IngForigua> hay 2 vertientres
<andresmujica> pero no se si joshman tenga la disponibilidad
<IngForigua> Identica > twitter > facebook
<IngForigua> y este
<andresmujica> k el hombre podria unificar todo eso
<IngForigua> Facebook > twitter
<andresmujica> y google plus IngForigua
<IngForigua> no google plus aun noe sta cuadrado
<andresmujica> y k aparezca en el website
<IngForigua> identi.ca va a buzz
<andresmujica> y si existe alguna forma de k aparezca en la wiki pues mejor!!
<IngForigua> en el website
<IngForigua> es breve
<SergioMeneses> bueno en eso si no me pronuncio... 
<andresmujica> ahh pero como buzz se va pal gplus pues ahi va a quedar
<SergioMeneses> el sitio esta al 100%
<IngForigua> lo que hay que borrar es de facebook a twitter y ya
<SergioMeneses> toca es mejorar esos iconos de redes sociales... no se se ven raros
<IngForigua> hay una cadena en face y twitter y sale
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  pero si podemos poner el cuadro de twitter o identi.ca para k salga todo consolidado seroa mejor...  y los iconos mas pequeños
<andresmujica> bueno el punto es
<andresmujica> que necesitamos una sola persona que maneje todo eso
<andresmujica> web
<andresmujica> redes sociales
<IngForigua> los iconos si ni idea quien los psuo
<andresmujica> k se encargue de consolidar
<andresmujica> y seria tarea de todos nutrir eso de información relevante
<IngForigua> andresmujica: eso no lo amneja nadie es automatico
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo del sitio web si me parece mejor un equipo y no una persona
<SergioMeneses> de hecho las redes sociales son del proyecto de sitio web no?
<SergioMeneses> a lo que voy es a que usemos mas LP...
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esta en lo correcto... eso es automatico
<SergioMeneses> pasa por los dents 
<SergioMeneses> esta enlazado al grupo de identi.ca
<SergioMeneses> en cuanto a difusión lo que me parece grave es la participación en el planet!
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  IngForigua  pero no esta funcionando bien entonces
<andresmujica> porque la información esta desperdigada aún
<andresmujica> no hay cohesión entre las cosas....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es la conexion facebook > twitter
<SergioMeneses> pero la verdad no se como se armo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> porque de identi.ca hacia abajo iba bien
<andresmujica> en concreto hoy quien responde por el sitio web y las redes sociales ??
<IngForigua> conrss grafiti
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, todos
<SergioMeneses> en si hemos tyrabajado IngForigua jorgegonzales y yo 
<SergioMeneses> aaa y josman monto lo de redes sociales
<IngForigua> yo mejore las urls de la pagina
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> y entre jorge y yo arreglamos el problema con chrome
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua a mi parecer todo el que posteee o pueda hacerlo debe pertenecer al team de websitie
<SergioMeneses> claro los del planet interno no
<SergioMeneses> de hecho ya que julian me dio el owner voy a ir organizando los miembros y eso en LP
<andresmujica> la verdad no me convencen....   me están planteando detalles puntuales, pero no van al fondo del asunto..        ya no tenemos mucho tiempo por lo que hagamos lo siguiente... voy a redactar un correo organizando un poco mejor las ideas y se las planteo para ver si nos sintonizamos mejor... 
<andresmujica> nos quedan dos puntos
<andresmujica> Manejo reuniones concilio
<andresmujica> k es lo k decia SergioMeneses al principio
<andresmujica> desde el 7 de julio no hay actas de reuniones
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, es que las redes sociales son volatiles... no creo debamos preocuparnos tanto por eso
<andresmujica> la idea es que el moderador es responsable de eso 
<andresmujica> y pues todos los moderadores que han habido han incumplido con esa tarea.     A excepción de SergioMeneses que lo ha hecho un par de vececs
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si andamos fallos en eso!...
<andresmujica> no se si de pronto la tarea si se hizo pero no quedo documentada ???
<IngForigua> Uuuu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, voy a hacer una manual de como ser moderador
<andresmujica> o no kedo indexada ???
<SergioMeneses> en una wiki
<SergioMeneses> y lo mando por todo lado
<SergioMeneses> asi se documenta eso para las futuras generaciones
<CesarGomez> Me despido saludos a todos mañana entro a las 4:30 am !
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez, o.0 bye
<IngForigua> CesarGomez: bye
<andresmujica> resolvamos eso entonces asi
<andresmujica> TAREA6:  Armar manual de moderacion reuniones concilio RESP:  SergioMeneses y andresmujica  
<andresmujica> me meto ahi para validar que este todo lo que se hablo cuando instauramos esto
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si hay muchas cosas que hacemos de costumbre
<SergioMeneses> pero deberian estar escritas
<andresmujica> TAREA7:  enviar listado de reuniones efectuadas sin acta para que cada moderador se ponga al dia RESP andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> para cuando nos retiremos
<IngForigua> hay juemichica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, buena esa!
<IngForigua> que bueno
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  gracias, aprecio que tenga presente eso.. k lo k hacemos no es para nosotros sino para los ke vienen
<andresmujica> ahora para cerrar
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, claro... esa es la idea chino
<andresmujica> planteemos solo el tema pork nos cogio la noche
<andresmujica> Propuestas Varias - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 09 Nov. 2011 03:04 UTC- Contacto por ciudad (asado)
<andresmujica> - Incentivar members oficiales (danielf)
<andresmujica> en el asado quedamos de establecer contactos oficiales por ciudad
<SergioMeneses> daniel no esta :S
<andresmujica> alguien de la comunidad ubuntu que sea el contatco oficial para medellin
<andresmujica> cucuta ;)
<andresmujica> girardot
<andresmujica> cartagena
<andresmujica> etc
<IngForigua> en cucuta no hay nadie
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, +1
<andresmujica> y asi como los conferencistas
<andresmujica> tenerlos documentados e identificados
<andresmujica> para mandarles a ellos material
<andresmujica> y canalizar las inquietudes k aparezcan o apoyos por medio de estas personas
<andresmujica> esa es mas o menos la idea
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si seria bueno tener esa información
<SergioMeneses> pero haciendo incapie que sean miembros oficiales
<andresmujica> la propuesta es hacer entonces la convocatoria de esos contactos
<SergioMeneses> pocos renuevan.
<andresmujica> y totalete de acuierdo SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> k sean miembros oficiales
<IngForigua> por ahie scribio un man de cartagena
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  les da pereza renovar...  :/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja
<SergioMeneses> pero la idea es no se... hacer como campaña!
<SergioMeneses> o algo asi
<andresmujica> puede ser...
<andresmujica> creo k incentivando la membrecia oficial
<andresmujica> por medio de pedir k los conferencitas sean miembros oficiales,
<andresmujica> los contactos de cada ciudad
<SergioMeneses> aja
<SergioMeneses> me suena!
<andresmujica> y seguramente aligerando un poco los requisitos... ampliando el tiempo de membrecia podremos hacer k sea mas atractivo...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, puede ser!
<MAODJ> HOLA
<SergioMeneses> aunque los requisitos son pocos
<andresmujica> k igual es como el punto k plantea danielf
<IngForigua> MAODJ: hola
<MAODJ> saludos a todos
<SergioMeneses> lo unico medio completo es firmar el Coc
<andresmujica> sip... SergioMeneses son pocos en ultimas....   pero cuestan un trabajo !!!! 
<IngForigua> tengo una idea
<andresmujica> y ese del CoC es el MAS importante de todos!!!!
<andresmujica> diga IngForigua
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?¿
<IngForigua> que opinan si quietamos la moderaciond e la lista?
<MAODJ> es un gusto acompañarlos
<IngForigua> loa hacemos inversa
<IngForigua> MAODJ: el de ibague?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, \o
<MAODJ> no el de bogota
 * IngForigua busca la platilina
<andresmujica> hola MAODJ
 * andresmujica le pasa un balde
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como asi a la inversa a que se refiere
<SergioMeneses> es eso
<IngForigua> piense
<SergioMeneses> obvio que se lo que significa... pero ud sabe lo que implica?
<MAODJ> de q conversan?
<andresmujica> k pena yo no entiendo soy brutico
<andresmujica> MAODJ: estamos en reunión del concilio de colombia
<andresmujica> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/274/detail/
<MAODJ> mm ya
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, esto:
<SergioMeneses> <IngForigua> que opinan si quietamos la moderaciond e la lista?
<IngForigua> dejen asi despues les explico
<IngForigua> quitamos
<IngForigua> y la hacemos inversa la moderacion
<andresmujica> bueno eso lo entiendo, lo k no entiendo es lo de la inversa... 
<MAODJ> como puedo ser parte de la comunidad?
<andresmujica> el k la embarre lo moderamos ??
<IngForigua> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, hay quede yo
<IngForigua> eso es
<andresmujica> MAODJ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/NuevosMiembros
<andresmujica> ahhh
<andresmujica> eso tecnicamente es menos carga administrativa para nosotros ??
<MAODJ> uds son de bogota??
<IngForigua> aja
<IngForigua> see
<IngForigua> menos meneses es de ???
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso veo
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, yo no
<MAODJ> pero vive en bogota
<MAODJ> yo tampoco soy de bogota pero vivo aca
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, nada... ni vivo ni voy...
<SergioMeneses> soy
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, bueno lo de la lista si es para experimentarlo a ver
<MAODJ> ah veo veo pero hay algo en comun en todos
<IngForigua> es posible guardar la configuracion
<IngForigua> preguntemos a la gente que opina yo em encargo de eso
<IngForigua> y ptra vaina
<IngForigua> cerrar el grupo no fue muy buena idea que digamos
<IngForigua> de face
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esta cerrado?
<IngForigua> el muro
<andresmujica> pero es uno de los dos el k esta bloqueado cierto IngForigua ?  o son los dos grupos
<IngForigua> el principal esta bloqueado
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua es lo que hablamos
<SergioMeneses> las redes sociales son volatiles
<SergioMeneses> cualquiera puede crear un grupo con el mismo nombre
<SergioMeneses> ya sea fb, identi.ca o g+
<MAODJ> mm creo q guardare el link para el fds
<andresmujica> justamente por eso es k debemos consolidar la presencia
<IngForigua> bueno parece que no entendieron y no quiero explicar jajaja
<andresmujica> nunca podremos controlar el punto k toca SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> pero si consolidamos la presencia oficial en todas las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja... toca es oficializar las que tenemos!
<andresmujica> trasmitiremos un solo mensaje
<andresmujica> y sera mas masivo
<IngForigua> mañana les escribo un mensaje
<andresmujica> y unificado
<SergioMeneses> que aparezcan en nuestra pagina web, la wiki, el planet
<SergioMeneses> en todo!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, oks
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  creo k ya le entendi y me parece bien, si se aumenta el flujo y dinamica de la lista es bueno
<andresmujica> al fin y al cabo la lista es la k donde mas se mueve el tema
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  exacto!!!
<IngForigua> es que la gente se nos esta llendo a facebook
<IngForigua> y que peerza
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua hermanos que reunión! hace rato nos e hablaba parejo y entretenido del team
<IngForigua> que dependan de una red social privativa
<IngForigua> y ni siquiera nosotros usamos los recursos libres
<andresmujica> IngForigua: newsflash  se nos fue...  pero ud no puede controlar lo k kiera hacer la gente!!!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay si tiene razon!...
<andresmujica> es lo k hablamos en el asado
<andresmujica> la gente manda
<andresmujica> y si ellos kieren diaspora
<andresmujica> alla debemos estar
<andresmujica> si kieren facebook
<andresmujica> pues ni modo
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, +1
<IngForigua> por eso abrir la lista de nuevo
<andresmujica> y ahora google plus
<MAODJ> alguno de uds me puede ayudar con algo?
<andresmujica> no les parece increible que el mismo dia APARENTEMENTE sin conexi{on
<IngForigua> MAODJ: pregunte en el otro canal
<andresmujica> se hayan creado 3 grupos en g+ al tiempo ???
<andresmujica> igual la idea de IngForigua me parece super valida
<MAODJ> cual?
<andresmujica> porque facilita la comunicación de los usuarios
<andresmujica> y nos baja un poco la presión en redes sociales mientras damos con la solución
<MAODJ> mm ya
<SergioMeneses> MAODJ, #ubuntu-co o #ubuntu-es
<MAODJ> ok
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tiene toda la razon!
<IngForigua> MAODJ: es que stamos en una reunion
<MAODJ> si eso veo
<MAODJ> se nota q saben de lo q hablan
<andresmujica> MAODJ: ojala!
<IngForigua> tonc
<andresmujica> IngForigua: por mi no hay lio
<andresmujica> es mas
<IngForigua> en el grupo que habia la actividad
<andresmujica> por fa regaleme admin de la lista k no tengo
<IngForigua> de facebook habia mucha gente esra myt activo}
<SergioMeneses> concuerdo con IngForigua 
<andresmujica> y tengo k hacer unos experimentos pork no me pasan correos desde el celu :/
<SergioMeneses> el grupo se movia muchisimo mas
<IngForigua> pero lso admins peuden postear
<SergioMeneses> aunque personalmente poco posteo en el fb las cosas del team si la spasaba personalmente
<IngForigua> la idea es que los admis publiquen noticias
<SergioMeneses> el resto pasa a mi perfil por identi.ca
<IngForigua> creo que son andres, sergio jhosman y hollman
<IngForigua> la ventaja de un grupo es que annda una notificacion y la gente entra
<IngForigua> tonc esas son las dos ideas que lsoa dmins sigan postenado noticias y eventos
<IngForigua> en ese grupo
<IngForigua> y la lista abrirla a una moderacion inversa
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica todos los del concilio tienen admin
<SergioMeneses> yo lo cree y lo configure asi
<IngForigua> yo pienso borrar mi afcebook otra vez
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: yo no
<IngForigua> mañana articulo la lsita
<IngForigua> digo
<IngForigua> el mensaje
<IngForigua> que la gente opine
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, mmm... ud tiene facebook?
<IngForigua> see pero lo voy a borrar otra vez
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  pero entiendo k lo k ocurre en un grupo no se puede mandar a aotros sitios por lo que no tiene rss !
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, o.0
<IngForigua> aja
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aja ese fue el problema
<IngForigua> pero la notificacion a las personas no la tiene la pagina
<andresmujica> k chanda y no hay como unir las dos ??
<IngForigua> NPI
<SergioMeneses> el problema lo veo es del lado de facebook... hay si es la red social como tal
<andresmujica> igual yo insisto
<andresmujica> lo mas importante es k la información no se pierda
<andresmujica> es decir
<andresmujica> las preguntas
<andresmujica> los comentarios
<andresmujica> k keden registrados
<andresmujica> para k la ayuda no se pierda
<IngForigua> jum
<andresmujica> y no se repitan y repitan las preguntas
<IngForigua> ash porque no juackiaron face el 5 jajajjaa
<andresmujica> en la lista queda el historico y pues buenisimo pork asi queda la informaci{on
<andresmujica> si lo gramos sacar las preguntas del facebook para mandarlas a la pagina, al identica al twitter al google plus
<andresmujica> la información se propaga y se mantiene en el tiempo
<andresmujica> es mas
<andresmujica> si llegara un correo a la lista con las ultimas discusiones del facebook seria fabuoso!
<IngForigua> un digest
<andresmujica> IngForigua: eso!
<IngForigua> de la aactividad del face
<andresmujica> eso mesmo!
<IngForigua> hmmm tocaria mirar con un developer
<IngForigua> en php se puede hacer
<andresmujica> sip no debe ser tan complicado!
<IngForigua> no se
<IngForigua> jeje
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua toca preguntar..
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: comente a jorge si se peude hacer eso
<andresmujica> bueno
<andresmujica> llevamos mucho tiempo
<andresmujica> cerremos el tema por aki
<IngForigua> see
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  se le mide a moderacion la prox semana ?
<andresmujica> digo
<andresmujica> la prox reunion ?
<IngForigua> quitar la moderacione s breve
<IngForigua> alguien sabe hacer encuestras en lauchpad?
<IngForigua> es una mamera
<IngForigua> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, esa no
<SergioMeneses> la moderacion de las reuniones xD
<IngForigua> en 2 semanas trin
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aja... pero lea el email q voy a armar para q no se pierda!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, cuando le llega el otro paquete?
<andresmujica> pues deberia esta semana
<SergioMeneses> mmm... andresmujica necesito algo de material para la otra semana y fin de mes, si cree que se pueda hacer algo?
<andresmujica> el sabado mando asi no haya llegado el otro pakete
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso eso!... cualquier cosa le confirmo ;)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua que mas queda por discutir! ando que me caigo :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: borracho
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<andresmujica> nada
<andresmujica> seguir bieno american horror story
<andresmujica> viendo
<andresmujica> perdon
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lol
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, IngForigua nos vamos en carabana para girardot?
<SergioMeneses> caravana 
<andresmujica> pues alkilar un colectivo no es tan complicado
<andresmujica> y de pronto mas practico
<andresmujica> y k cada uno pague el pasaje...
<IngForigua> no se
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si toca averiguar!...
<SergioMeneses> yo si prefiero irme en avioncito!... asi que aligeren gastos
<IngForigua> jaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no en bus no se cuando llegue!
<SergioMeneses> ademas no que pereza llega uno todo dormido
<IngForigua> cerramos aca que estoy que me voy al baño jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> y con dolor en el cuerpo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hagale fresco
<SergioMeneses> no de detallles
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: lloron yo me fui a ppapyan y me baje a un congreso
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pero con el clima asi no creo!
<IngForigua> hace resto
<IngForigua> 2 años
<IngForigua> bueno algo mas
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> yo hago mis tareas cuando el TODO este listo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no nada!... 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, andresmujica nos hablamos! ya me retiro
<SergioMeneses> que pasen buena noche!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: enjoy trolling
<IngForigua> patron andresmujica nos vemos
<IngForigua> jajajaja que diferencia un martes
<IngForigua> aun tengo ganas de hablar miercoles
<IngForigua> XDDDD
<IngForigua> chao
<shadow_dragon> buenas tardes una pregunta boba que tal vez alguien me pueda solucionar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-13
<tanas> holla
<tanas> puedo haser una pregunda para ubuntu 11.10
<tanas> Tengo un problema con la descarga de más de 200 kb / sec no tiene i se  muestra que tengo un problema con los controladores de la red de la tarjeta
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-05
<fer_> hola alguine pude ayudarme con un problema
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-09
<jasondarkside> hola
<ThePunkzRm> Ey!!
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-10
<DyegoJam> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-11
<warrior_> hola a todos
<warrior_> hola jhosman
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-04
<Ubuntero|19479> hola
<Ubuntero|19479> como podria comprar productos ubuntu
<etnoesencia> alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-07
<julianarmando> Buenas buenas
<julianarmando> ¿Buenas buenas?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, saludos
<julianarmando> Como va todo? sera que hoy si es el dia? :D
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, no hubo reunion hace 8 dias?
<SergioMeneses> no son cada 15?
<julianarmando> no, pero la de hace 8 dias era "Extraordinaria" y solo se hablo lo del problema del feed . pero la oficial era hoy
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ah entonces si
<andrewcelu> aosh casi no
<andrewcelu> toy por celular. . los voy leyendo.. buenas noches
<julianarmando> jejeje pues creo que no hay mucho que leer jajaja no aparecieron los demas
<andrewcelu> :/
<SergioMeneses> andrewcelu, julianarmando jajaja
<julianarmando> y se que si habia reunion porque aprecio andrewcelu jaja y por ahi Jhosman envio un correo de que estaba enfermo y no podia venir
<SergioMeneses> veo
<julianarmando> Yo tambien me marcho, hablamos luego
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-11-03
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: kiai
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ok
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, eso eso
<JoseLuisC> kiai
<IngForigua> #startmeeting reunion de prueba
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov  3 02:28:23 2014 UTC.  The chair is IngForigua. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<IngForigua> #endmetting
<IngForigua> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov  3 02:29:12 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-11-03-02.28.moin.txt
<JoseLuisC> IngForigua, SergioMeneses eso no sirve
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, no sirve que?
<JoseLuisC> ese hangout se me cae cada 2 minutos
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, jajaja ese internet todo chafa
<JoseLuisC> no
<JoseLuisC> dice que problema de servidor
<OscarPrieto> buenas
<JoseLuisC> no se que
<JoseLuisC> y muere
<OscarPrieto> startmeetiing
<OscarPrieto> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov  3 02:31:54 2014 UTC.  The chair is OscarPrieto. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<JoseLuisC> meetingology, kiai
<meetingology> JoseLuisC: Error: "kiai" is not a valid command.
<OscarPrieto> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov  3 02:33:03 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-11-03-02.31.moin.txt
<JoseLuisC> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Mon Nov  3 02:33:25 2014 UTC.  The chair is JoseLuisC. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, puede cerrarla?
<JoseLuisC> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Mon Nov  3 02:33:52 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-11-03-02.33.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> ty
<JoseLuisC> no me regañe
<jose> ?
<SergioMeneses> jose, saludos! y ese milagro?
<jose> por favor, no juegen con meetingology
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseLuisC> hahaha
<SergioMeneses> jose, jajaja
<JoseLuisC> aaa nos regaño jose
<SergioMeneses> fresco!
<JoseLuisC> cual jose era ese?
<JoseLuisC> bart?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, no
<JoseLuisC> entonces quien
<SergioMeneses> %startmeeting Reunion Prueba Nov-02-2014
<JoseLuisC> hahah
<JoseLuisC> dejeme a mi
<JoseLuisC> yo quiero xD
<OscarPrieto> pere JoseLuisC
<SergioMeneses> %chair OscarPrieto IngForigua JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> sergio
<JoseLuisC> escriba bien
<JoseLuisC> no está hjaciendo nada
<JoseLuisC> haha
<SergioMeneses> %topic 1- Revision de Tareas
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> ......
<SergioMeneses> %topic 2- Eventos
<JoseLuisC> bla
<JoseLuisC> bla
<JoseLuisC> bla
<JoseLuisC> bla
<JoseLuisC> :D
<SergioMeneses> %subtopic flisol
<OscarPrieto> #accepted <text>
<OscarPrieto> estse SergioMeneses
<OscarPrieto> #accepted <text>
<SergioMeneses> %action OscarPrieto instala ubuntu en solo laptops
<SergioMeneses> %agreed
<IngForigua> kiai volvi
<SergioMeneses> %voters IngForigua JoseLuisC OscarPrieto SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> %vote Quien quiere hacer aniversario: si=+1 no=-1
<SergioMeneses> 0 no quiero votar
<SergioMeneses> -1 no quiero aniversario
<SergioMeneses> +1 de una pa' cartagena
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: pregunta el comentario no va con numeral?
<IngForigua> ahhh
<IngForigua> okay
<IngForigua> ya vengo es que mañana me medio trasteo
<SergioMeneses> %link http://ubuntu-co.com
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: esta usando % en lugar de  #?
<JoseLuisC> si
<JoseLuisC> porque lo vinieron a regañar
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> %endmeeeting
<OscarPrieto> toca es hacer pruebas en reunion SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-10-23-02.09.moin.txt
<IngForigua> sicas
<IngForigua> en formato moin moin
<IngForigua> OscarPrieto: vemos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-11-06
<JoseLuisC> kiai OscarPrieto
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<linaporras> Uy Oscar está repetido
<JoseLuisC> es para tapar el  hueco? jaja
<linaporras> Jajaja jajaja pareciera
<JoseLuisC> buenas linaporras i
<JoseLuisC> hoy no me va regañar doña linaporras
<linaporras> Jajaja no... solo en privado XD jajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> a ok
<JoseLuisC> comienza esta vaina?
<andresmujica> o/
<linaporras> Ps son las 9..
<linaporras> Y falta gente....
<linaporras> Sabemos algo de Brayan y SaMe?
<JoseLuisC> prieto no va poder gomosiar el meet jaja
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<linaporras> Lo puede gomosiar en otro momento...
<linaporras> El meet es so cute!
<JoseLuisC> ensayo toda la semana para eso
<JoseLuisC> hahaha
<oscarp> Que
<linaporras> Jajaja no creo jajaja
<JoseLuisC> claro
<JoseLuisC> esta semana hubo entrenamiento
<JoseLuisC> jajaaj
<oscarp> Bueno o
<oscarp> Falta alguien
<linaporras> Todos jajja
<linaporras> Solo somos 3 y dos con voto. No hay quórum
<oscarp> Daaa se suspende
<linaporras> A las y 15... si no se completa se suspende.
<oscarp> Ok
<JoseLuisC> ya llego brayan
<JoseLuisC> esta prendiendo el pc
<linaporras> Jum... un siglo después...
<JoseLuisC> jajaj
<linaporras> Peronse hizo la agenda en el LoCo o se están haciendo los Locos con eso
<oscarp> No puedo
<oscarp> Hay bug
<linaporras> Pero entonces pide ayuda...
<oscarp> Lina Porras me sale error hice un reporte de bugs y lo avise
<linaporras> Sip pero no pediste ayuda para hacer esta agenda...
<linaporras> Avisaste de lo anterior... ahora mmm el moderador de hoy quién es?
<linaporras> Jhej
<Braybaut> buenas noches a todos
<linaporras> Buenas renoches joven
<linaporras> ;)
<Braybaut> perdon por la tardanza, acabe de llegar a casa
<oscarp> Hola
<JoseLuisC> listo el combo
<JoseLuisC> comience esta baina
<Braybaut> tienen a la mano la wiki de los temas a tratar el dia de hoy ?
<oscarp> #start meetingologic
<linaporras> Jajaj no lo escribio bien
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, ensayo toda la semana y le sale mal
<JoseLuisC> nahh
<linaporras> Quien es el moderador?
<JoseLuisC> jajajaja
<linaporras> La wiko no existe.
<JoseLuisC> jajajaja
<linaporras> Para la historia este momento. Jajajajaja
<linaporras> Jose podría hacer un meme XD
<linaporras> Quién modera al fin?
<JoseLuisC> Bad luck prieto
<JoseLuisC> prieto
<JoseLuisC> prieto es el mode
<JoseLuisC> por eso ensayo toda la semana
<linaporras> Ok
<linaporras> Jajajajaja jajaja pero moderador que no puede crear agenda y ensayó mal... mmm
<andresmujica> esto es como un deja vu ….
<oscarp> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Nov  6 02:17:51 2014 UTC.  The chair is oscarp. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<oscarp> Buenas noches lo primero de la agenda es el tema de ubuntu membrrs
<IngForigua> kiai
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, le falto el nombre del a reu
<oscarp> Tomo la palabra he realizado mi wiki en inglés español y varias cosas en launchpad
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, calma
<linaporras> Debes colocar el nombre del meetig Oscar
<JoseLuisC> cual es la agenda de hoy?
<oscarp> Agradezco los testimonios
<oscarp> Jose se envio correo
<oscarp> A la listaaaa
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, si ando viendo el correo!
<oscarp> Ok
<oscarp> Perdonen lo de la wiki y lo demás se actualizará a más tardar mañana
<JoseLuisC> a mi solo me pusieron dos testimonios :(
 * IngForigua se va combo futbolero http://www.copapostobon.com.co/content/tolima-vs-santa-fe-fina-ida http://www.espndeportes.com/futbol/ficha?id=408321
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, opacheco Braybaut cuando se presentan_
<SergioMeneses> ?
<Braybaut> yo tengo que arreglar mi wiki
<Braybaut> buena pregunta :p
<JoseLuisC> Yo el otro año
<SergioMeneses> mucho tiempo!
<linaporras> Jose xq hasta el otro año ?
<JoseLuisC> No se
<JoseLuisC> yo decido mi fecha jajaja
<andresmujica> :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, oscarp Braybaut lo mejor es q se presenten al mismo tiempo para salir de eso
<SergioMeneses> no es complicado
<oscarp> Hss mucho
<linaporras> +1. Sugeriria que invitemos a más gente que participe y pueda aplicar como Diddier, Rafa, entre otros...
<andresmujica> y pescamillan
<oscarp> Excelente idea lina
<andresmujica> el se lo merece sobrado nada mas por lo del app que hizo
<SergioMeneses> seguro
<linaporras> Sip
<Braybaut> perfecto
<linaporras> Les parece?
<Braybaut> josè esta muy lejos el otro año
<linaporras> Porfa dejenmelo como tarea
<Braybaut> propongamos una fecha para diciembre
<JoseLuisC> ok
<linaporras> Yo creo el hilo
<JoseLuisC> entonces si es todos en manada
<Braybaut> e invitemos compañeros de la comunidad
<JoseLuisC> agendemos un día y ya
<JoseLuisC> ...
<andresmujica> niños, sobre lo de ser ubuntu member no es tan a la ligera ni lo minimicen .  Es importante que lo tomen seriamente y que muestren sus aportes reales y concretos a la comunidad.  Pense que JoseLuisC iba a responder algo así como me presento el próximo año porque quiero hacer cosas este fin de año que muestre mi compromiso… algo asi.. pero pues bueno.
<linaporras> Rvisen primero las fechas disponibles.
<andresmujica> yo con mucho gusto les dar
<JoseLuisC> regañado.org
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, tiene razon
<linaporras> Jajaja
<linaporras> No tiene q ser en manada.
<JoseLuisC> Ok. entonces agendemos una fecha
<JoseLuisC> y se fue
<linaporras> Solo tienen que conseguir apoyo pa la fecha en q se presenten. Y ps si, muy de acuerdo con andres
<JoseLuisC> pero decidamos de una vez. si estamos los que nos vamos a presentar. porque en todas las reuniones dejamos todo para la próxima y en la próxima para la que sigue
<linaporras> Xfa miren las q hay disponibles para eso
<JoseLuisC> eso es en boards cierto linaporras ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, yo diria q construyan bien la wiki con todos los aportes que han realizado . Una vez este construida la pueden mandar a la lista de correos y todos les pueden enviar algunas recomendaciones
<linaporras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<JoseLuisC> las fechas
<JoseLuisC> 1st Thursday of the month: 22:00 UTC
<JoseLuisC> 3rd Wednesday of the month: 12:00 UTC
<linaporras> Link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<JoseLuisC> nos queda apenas
<JoseLuisC> un jueves a las 10
<JoseLuisC> ni mandado a hacer
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, el horario es utc
<JoseLuisC> mm
<linaporras> Eso termina siendo durante la mañana y tarde. No en la noche.
<JoseLuisC> a las 7 y a las 5
<JoseLuisC> :D
<oscarp> Se cayo la conexión perdonenme
<SergioMeneses> correcto muchachos
<linaporras> Sip
<oscarp> Que tema van?  Aun en temas de ubuntumember
<linaporras> Entonxes podria ser el primee jueves de dic..
<linaporras> Sino están listos ahí ya seria para el siguiente año
<JoseLuisC> pues si. como dijeron que el otro año era mucho tiempo
<JoseLuisC> toca el primer jueves de dic
<linaporras> Yo no pienso q sea mucho tiempo. Pienso q lo más importante es que tengan una buena Wiki. Y puedan organizar los apoyos para ese dia.
<oscarp> Que son los apoyos lina?
<SergioMeneses> podria ser muchachos pero como les dije, primero revisen bien las wikis y la informacion para corregir cualquier cosa que pueda ser mejorada :)
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, apoyos?
<linaporras> Ps q los acompañemos los q ya somos ubuntumember
<linaporras> +1 SaMe.
<oscarp> Hammm ok osea ud nos acompañan ese día?
<linaporras> Recuerdo que la idea es q vaya gente de la comunidad tmbn ese dia no?
<JoseLuisC> si oscarp es la idea
<linaporras> Yo por lo menos estoy en disposición de hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, pues no es necesario pero se puede hacer algo
<SergioMeneses> eso no influye directamente en la votacion
<oscarp> Yo agradezco toda corrección de mi wiki la de español y la de ingles le he trabajado bastante
<linaporras> Exacto no es ncesario. Pero se les puede ayudar. Más si depronto el inglés no fluye mucho XD
<oscarp> Sergio Meneses que influye?
<Braybaut> perfecto, yo voy a trabajarle mucho a mi wiki
<JoseLuisC> jaja toca hacer curso de ingles
<JoseLuisC> a ver si no hacemos el oso como unos compañeros
<linaporras> Lo que hayas hecho por Ubuntu eso es lo q influye
<JoseLuisC> xD
<linaporras> No lo q hayas hecho en otras áreas del SL
<oscarp> Retomemos por favor
<linaporras> Tú moderas...
<SergioMeneses> eventos, charlas todo lo que tengan de ubuntu eso es lo de mostrar
<oscarp> Si señora
<linaporras> +1000
<oscarp> Woww yo eso es lo que menos tengo no me acuerdo casi en que he estado
<linaporras> (Revise fotos)
<linaporras> Next
<oscarp> Yo quería comentar en esta reunión que estoy cuadrando todo para participar en campus party 2015
<oscarp> Ok alguien mas con temas de ubuntu member?
<JoseLuisC> yo
<linaporras> Ah super... toca mover eso ...  xq si no puede ser q no nos inviten el próximo año
<JoseLuisC> si  alguno es tan amable de hacer el comentario en mi wiki  quedo agradecido  andresmujica BartOC3 SergioMeneses
<JoseLuisC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jlcmux
<linaporras> Nota: los aportes para la wiki deben ser concretos y pueden enlazar a evidencia como fotos.
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> yo le hago llegar un feedback este viernes
<Braybaut> igualmente para mi compañero, pero despues cuando cuadre muy bien mi wiki esta super desactualizada, la modifique cuando era menor de edad :p https://wiki.ubuntu.com/braybaut
<oscarp> #topic bug metas de ubuntu-co
<linaporras> Jajajajaja
<linaporras> Puedes enlazar el bug xfa oscarp
<oscarp> #link https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1331918
<oscarp> Listo linaporras
<oscarp> Hola?
<JoseLuisC> no entiendo
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, si
<JoseLuisC> que hay que hacer
<oscarp> Debemos definir esas metas 2015-2016
<braybaut> se me fue la conexiòn, volvi!! :p
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, se deben actualizar la informacion con lo que podrian ser las nuevas perspectivas de la comunidad
<linaporras> Gracias
<oscarp> braybaut https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1331918
<JoseLuisC> ammm
<linaporras> Hay que actualizarlo.;creo que lo que podemos hacer es fijar fevas
<JoseLuisC> una meta podria ser el apoyo a educalibre BartOC3   y lo de los hacklabs
<linaporras> Una para participar nosotros y tener un borrador y la siguiente para socializarla a la comunidad
<linaporras> Las metas y los objetivoa deben estar enlazados con la misión y vision
<linaporras> La meta que planteas Jose debe ser más amplia
<oscarp> Esa es la idea que esas propuestas las coloques en el bug como comentarios
<linaporras> Lo que mencionas... creo yo que son ctividades ya especificas de las metas
<JoseLuisC> entonces repotenciar el alcance de los proyectos de uco ? linaporras
<linaporras> Siiii
<oscarp> Y si Que no apliquen a algo específico más general
<linaporras> Promover la educacion en Sl...
<linaporras> Tenemos q mover ese hilo y bug
<linaporras> Yo propongo qye demos hara la otra reu para aportes de nosotros
<linaporras> Y luego comentar en la ry y lanzarloa a la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> Bueno se puede iniciar una conversacion
<SergioMeneses> debemos evaluar la misions y la vision tambien
<oscarp> #action realizar aportes a bug y mover el hilo de metas
<meetingology> ACTION: realizar aportes a bug y mover el hilo de metas
<JoseLuisC> en el hilo de metas?
<JoseLuisC> mail?
<SergioMeneses> yo diria que podemos empezar a trabajar en una propuesta
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, si hay un hilo al respecto
<oscarp> Entonces eso debe quedar para la proxima reunion?  Trabajar en el hilo de misión y visión
<SergioMeneses> hay algunos puntos de eventos y membresias que se deberia re/evaluar
<oscarp> #subtopic misión y visión de u-co
<elizabeths> Me perdi... me actualizan xfa :D
<oscarp> Estamos hablando de que también hay que trabajarle a la misión y vision
<elizabeths> La visión y misión se actualizaron hace muy poco oscarp. Realmente no considero necesario hacerlo. Sino seguir avanzando en las metas y demas
<elizabeths> Xq otra vez en la misión y visión?
<oscarp> El punto lo tomo sergiomeneses
<elizabeths> Ok
<SergioMeneses> elizabeths, una revision no implica volver a hacerlas
<SergioMeneses> es para tener una mejor perspectiva en cuanto a los objetivos que vayamos a plantear
<elizabeths> Entendí mal ;)
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio.
<oscarp> Yo también ya me quedo mas claro revisión!!
<oscarp> Ok algo más d e este tema?
<elizabeths> Nop
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, empezar porque todos leamos bien tanto la mision como la vision y los objetivos
<SergioMeneses> y empezar a trabajar en el bug
<elizabeths> +1000
<braybaut> +1000
<SergioMeneses> alli podemos seguir el trabajo
<oscarp> Ok
<JoseLuisC> -1
<JoseLuisC> +1
<JoseLuisC> xD
<elizabeths> Jajaja
<SergioMeneses> :)
<SergioMeneses> podemos seguir sino queda mas que discutir en este tema
<elizabeths> En el 3. Me gustaría saber si revisaron todo lo que les puse de teprotejo y si se pudiese votar
<elizabeths> Para desempate.
<elizabeths> (Pongo ojos de gato con botas)
<JoseLuisC> si
<JoseLuisC> votemos
<oscarp> Jaja bueno yo ya expuse mi punto los demas desean hablar o votamos?
<braybaut> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wS8S2NGF5zE/U0XJDTCuqrI/AAAAAAAAIN8/A2NqDF9ML64/s1600/gato-con-botas1.jpg
<elizabeths> Tienen más preguntas?
<braybaut> votemos
<JoseLuisC> bueno
<JoseLuisC> ponga la votacion oscarp
<elizabeths> Gracias Brayan
<elizabeths> Justo ese gatito
<oscarp> Ok
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, leyendo el manual o que hace
<oscarp> #voters braybaut sergiomeneses JoseLuisC
<meetingology> Current voters: JoseLuisC braybaut sergiomeneses
<braybaut> jajajaa
<oscarp> #vote
<meetingology> Please vote on:
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (for private voting, private message me with 'vote +1/-1/+0 #channelname)
<braybaut> +1
<oscarp> #voters oscarp
<meetingology> Current voters: JoseLuisC braybaut oscarp sergiomeneses
<oscarp> +0
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, no se puso de votante
<oscarp> Caramba
<elizabeths> Ya lo hizo ;)
<JoseLuisC> mm
<JoseLuisC> estoy indeciso
<elizabeths> JoseLuisC braybaut
<JoseLuisC> braybaut, ya voto
<JoseLuisC> faltamos SergioMeneses y yo
<elizabeths> Ups sip era SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> puedo decir una cosita antes de
<andresmujica> los dos votos que faltan
<JoseLuisC> claro
<elizabeths> Ok
<oscarp> Aun estoy en la u creo que me van a sacar :(
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, andamos esperando a andresmujica ya casi
<oscarp> Jeeje
<JoseLuisC> andresmujica, pronunciate
<andresmujica> yo lei los logs de la reunión pasada (de paso gracias por hacerlas por irc) y vi que la discusión se centro mucho en un tema de una aplicación.  Sin embargo creo que el propósito del programa del que habla elizabeths es protejer a los niños colombianos (y latinos sea de paso, recuerden que por la encuesta que tienen corriendo sobre facebook se ve mucho latinoamericano) del tema de violencia explotacion y demas cosas que o
<andresmujica> entonces creo que tenemos un compromiso pensando en nuestra comunidad de propagar ese mensaje
<andresmujica> SIN EMBARGO
<andresmujica> y es la propuesta que les hago
<andresmujica> creo que deberian aprobar ese tema adicionandole lo siguiente
<andresmujica> un concurso para que algun miembro de la comunidad cree un webapp pegado al unity de ubuntu para que muestre el folleto virtual que tiene los de protejo
<andresmujica> asi podriamos apoyar el proyecto
<andresmujica> uniendolo con nuestro tema de ubuntu
<andresmujica> el app, obviamente debe tener su ppa y cumplir los estandares de unity para que funcione.
<andresmujica> yap eso era
<SergioMeneses> gracias andresmujica
<oscarp> Huyyyyyyyy andres caería bien para aplicar al concurso que colocaron en la lista no?
<oscarp> Suena bien
<elizabeths> Guta la idea y muchooo
<SergioMeneses> +1 pero debemos formular la idea de participacion y documentarla.
<JoseLuisC> dela webapp ya se habia hablado algo
 * SergioMeneses cree que por algun motivo el bot esta funcionando erroneamente
<oscarp> Si jose pero no del plus de concurso
<andresmujica> +1 SergioMeneses  quue lo haga lina que es la que metio el tema
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, podria ser :p
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  es que oscarp se deslogeo y logeo con otro usuario entonces el bot esta desconectado le toca a oscarp que le haga un ghost al usuario viejo y se conecte de nuevo con el usuario correcto porque si no pierden el bot
<JoseLuisC> oscarp, dañino
<oscarp> Huy como así entre con el mismo
<oscarp> Y me recibió comando de votos y links
<elizabeths> Ok yo me encargaría de mover ese tema!
<oscarp> Aun no cierro la votacion
<JoseLuisC> falto yop
<oscarp> Sus votos?
<SergioMeneses> bueno de momento no creo que se problema de momento jeje tienen que tomar un nick oficial por cierto. Algo representativo
<JoseLuisC> +1
<oscarp> #votesrequired
<meetingology> votes now need 0 to be passed
<oscarp> #endvotes
<elizabeths> Ya puedes finalizar la votación
<oscarp> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<oscarp> Dice no vote in progress si fallo el bot
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, raro... pero no hay lio
<oscarp> Pero Es claro 3 por el si 1 por el no
<SergioMeneses> igual el log queda :)
<oscarp> Si
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, correcto
<oscarp> Ok entonces queda aprobado quien queda a cargo lina?
<JoseLuisC> hay mas?
<oscarp> No solo queda tema libre algo para decir???
<JoseLuisC> Feliz año ?
<oscarp> Jejeje ya casi
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, si... elizabeths es la encargada de eso
<oscarp> Ok
<oscarp> Fin de reunion?
<elizabeths> Si yo creo que ya x hoy terminamos
<SergioMeneses> oscarp, por mi esta bien
<elizabeths> Abrazos para todos.
<elizabeths> Proximo moderador?
<oscarp> Ok felizzzz noche
<oscarp> Jose?
<SergioMeneses> elizabeths, braybaut debe ser el proximo moderador
<SergioMeneses> pues nos quedo mal antes jejeje
<JoseLuisC> otra vez
<JoseLuisC> jajajaaj
<oscarp> Haaa brayan si puede?
<JoseLuisC> ahahaahah
<braybaut> ejeje que pena
<braybaut> si señor
<braybaut> esta vez si
<oscarp> Ok jajaja señor no
<JoseLuisC> listo
<JoseLuisC> se va braybaut de mode
<elizabeths> Jajaja
<elizabeths> Listo sumerce
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos buenas noches
<braybaut> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> pendientes a la lista
<SergioMeneses> y a revisar lo del bug y dar ideas
<elizabeths> Pida permiso 10 mins en su trabajo pa q llegue a tiempo XD
<SergioMeneses> :)
<braybaut> hasta luego compañeros y compañera lina
<elizabeths> Buenas noches.
<braybaut> jajaja es que ese trasmi
<braybaut> jajaja
<elizabeths> Jajaja mmmm
<JoseLuisC> braybaut, ensaye con el boot
<JoseLuisC> bot
<elizabeths> O digalae a su jefe q le de posada jajaha
<JoseLuisC> entrene
<SergioMeneses> en la wiki estan todos los comandos
<SergioMeneses> 0 nervios :)
<SergioMeneses> hasta luego y buena noche
<andresmujica> .
